# The conspiracy theorists thread



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

For those that want to know, here it is. For those that don't want to know, go watch Fox news.

TRUMP GIVES MILITARY THE GO AHEAD - EVERYONE WILL KNOW THE TRUTH IN 3-5 DAYS. [Recapped]
By Charley Ward and Simon Parkes. 13 Minute Video

* The note given at the bush funeral says "They know Everything. I am sorry. George Bush (Sr).
* The Military was released yesterday to make arrests.
* We will know everything in about 3 days.
* The Queen was taken down two years ago.
* Sit back, enjoy, don't be scared. You don't need to be violent.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/Xd38oZ1r38uR/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ITALIAN PRESIDENT ARRESTED - [US] INTERNET AND DEBIT MACHINES TO GO DOWN WITHIN HOURS. [Recapped]
3 Minute Video Charlie Ward
Recapped:

* Ten days of darkness are about t begin, possibly tonight.
* This photo is of the Italian President being arrested with Pompaio present.
Italy needed to be brought down to proceed.
* California has restricted travel to 125 miles.
* The military was mobilized yesterday.
* The governors are not under control and they thought they could get away with it. 
* Biden will not be arrested yet, that comes later in second phase.
* Prepare for today thru the 19th (10 days of darkness).

* Everything trump needs to do will be done while he is President (first term).
* From the 19th for the next 90 days there will be a clean up.
* I am absolutely confident that President Trump is backed by the military and law enforcement".

* Be prepared and have 5 days worth of food and cash.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/5hnrbvxd26vh/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Emergency Broadcast By Trump Tonight. 9 EST
Simon Parkes just posted saying Trump will address the people tonight at 9;00 PM, EST. Be certain to watch on Newsmax, One American News or American Voice news and RSBN. The MSNM may block out some of the speech.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My contribution.

https://welovetrump.com/2021/01/09/...-ops-got-pelosis-laptop-this-is-high-treason/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I know, I know, I know.....

Man, would I love to see some form of LEO or military move in during Bidet's inauguration and put him and a few others in handcuffs.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> I know, I know, I know.....
> 
> Man, would I love to see some form of LEO or military move in during Bidet's inauguration and put him and a few others in handcuffs.


If the conspiracy theorists are right, it will happen before then.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

_What? What? _


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, Newsmax did mention they heard Trump was possibly going to make some announcement tonight, but it definitely did not happen at 9pm EDT


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This thread has me very confused I must confess. But maybe I'll understand it better in 20 years if I'm still around.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Did Trump speak tonight? How can he when everyone has dropped him?
ATMs down? WTH.. Glad I have cash in safe..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> ITALIAN PRESIDENT ARRESTED - [US] INTERNET AND DEBIT MACHINES TO GO DOWN WITHIN HOURS. [Recapped]
> 3 Minute Video Charlie Ward
> Recapped:
> 
> ...


California hasn't restricted anything. I can come and go as I please. So strike one for this guy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> This thread has me very confused I must confess. But maybe I'll understand it better in 20 years if I'm still around.


In polite terms the fecal matter may soon hit the oscillating blades. Get ready and stay close to home.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Parler will be removed from Amazons AWS servers tomorrow. So, if you have a Parler account, it may be gone tomorrow.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As long as things are crazy, how bout this.

https://image-cdn.parler.com/4/F/4F0dM0F7VP.jpeg


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> As long as things are crazy, how bout this.
> 
> https://image-cdn.parler.com/4/F/4F0dM0F7VP.jpeg


That looks about right to me.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> California hasn't restricted anything. I can come and go as I please. So strike one for this guy.


Well this is a conspiracy theorists thread.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pence will be arrested on charges of treason and tampering with evidence, Monday.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Well this is a conspiracy theorists thread.


And with most conspiracy theories, there is a lot of garbage that has to be sifted through.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

inceptor said:


> And with most conspiracy theories, there is a lot of garbage that has to be sifted through.


That's the truth. That's why I titled this thread as such.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

What if Trump speaking was a rumor started to test who would share it, with who, and how they shared it? I made sure several ppl through text knew to look out for a speech.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


>


They better hope his son is on the same plane.


----------



## c.tiberius (Apr 28, 2015)

The Parler stuff it's true. This is the founder with an announcement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

c.tiberius said:


> The Parler stuff it's true. This is the founder with an announcement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He also said it'll be up Monday at noon.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> He also said it'll be up Monday at noon.


He must have found another service faster than he thought he would.

John Matze 
50 minutes ago
·
1.9m
@
John
How to Help
1) Tuesday come back to Parler . Com OR use the side loaded version of android OR use your already installed versions of Parler. (or maybe we will be back on the stores )
2) Check your email and spam for messages from Parler
3) Call, write and email your congressman and senators and expose this anti-competitive behavior. On both sides of the isle.
4) Cancel your Amazon subscriptions and dump Apple. Google/android is not much better, but it will have to do until the Linux phones are finally ready.
5) DO NOT leave angry messages however DO complain politely to Amazon, Google, Apple via mail and via phone.

We should be operational with less then 12 hours of downtime after Amazon abruptly pulls our access. This is unprecedented.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I love these threads.

I rarely get to enjoy their predictions coming true.

lain:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It’s eight from one and Parler is still up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> This thread has me very confused I must confess. But maybe I'll understand it better in 20 years if I'm still around.


I'm as confused as a goose in a hail storm...which is very confusing most likely. We are loaded and unlocked as usual and since both my cataracts got zapped between thanks giving and Christmas I am 20/20 in both eyes. I know how to use my .40 and no longer drive like Mr. Magoo. Praise the Lord. Anybody near DFW would like my Cataract zapper. Let me know
https://www.radio.net/s/hpr1classiccountry


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KUSA said:


>


Dang that looks like somebody's ex wife I used to know.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> It's eight from one and Parler is still up.


This article says 11:59pm on Sunday.
https://nationalfile.com/breaking-a...ng-services-platform-to-go-offline-on-monday/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I'm as confused as a goose in a hail storm...which is very confusing most likely. We are loaded and unlocked as usual and since both my cataracts got zapped between thanks giving and Christmas I am 20/20 in both eyes. I know how to use my .40 and no longer drive like Mr. Magoo. Praise the Lord. Anybody near DFW would like my Cataract zapper. Let me know
> https://www.radio.net/s/hpr1classiccountry


I'm happy to hear that your vision is doing well! Hubs had one removed a few years back. That is some serious business. Takes a steady hand for sure.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


>


Yeah all the stem-cells from aborted babies and Satanic Rituals can only keep him alive for so long. He might just crumble to dust, like the vampires on movies.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mom had both eyes done in 2018, doc used a laser.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Please, I need some new conspiracy theories, all mine are coming true


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

More conspiracy theories.

Is Trump Preparing to Invoke Executive Order 13848? The Democrats Rush to Impeach Trump: Russia and Israel wait In the Wings

https://www.sgtreport.com/2021/01/i...ch-trump-russia-and-israel-wait-in-the-wings/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rstanek said:


> Please, I need some new conspiracy theories, all mine are coming true


I recently noticed that all of the roofs in my suburban area are facing the same way. I believe there might be two reasons for this.

Since most of these homes were purchased from the first, original owners, it is clear that this "sea of roofs" make it easy for the government to locate, ascertain and listen to all of the present property owners. In the event that our communication satellites go down, my neighborhood could easily be re-routed to a fall-back governmental facility.

I also saw a woman wearing horrid make-up. I suspect it was Nancy Pelosi. I am ordering razor-wire and remote cameras to stem the tide of a Washington assault...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I read the article, just who would pelousy call on to arrest the POTUS? 

Is he not still the Commander-in-Chief?

Does pelousy think she is the top cop now?

Just asking.


If anything pelousy and shmuk should be arrested.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> If anything pelousy and shmuk should be arrested.


The conspiracy theorists believe that will happen in the next few days.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

More theories.

Posts From Simon Parks This Morning:
1) From Lin Wood On Parler...
LLinWood·@linwood7 hours ago·6523893
BE PREPARED FOR AN IMMINENT BLACKOUT. 
President Trump will be using be using emergency broadcast system.
We have a man of courage & faith at the helm.
He will be at the helm for 4 more years per the RULE OF LAW. 
Pray for President, our country & ALL. 
Steady.

2) Berlin Power Outage . . . 
Been a black out in Berlin
https://www.dw.com/en/berlin-power-outage-leaves-30000-in-the-dark/a-47595018

3) US, India, Pakistan And China . . . 
In Pakistan a massive power loss covered much of the country - As hidden assets were collected - this is just the start.
I don't know the order or timings - Could be US next or U.K. or Germany - But special teams will operate over the next few days - Key names in the US will be resolved later in operation.
https://bnonews.com/index.php/2021/01/pakistan-hit-by-nationwide-blackout/

4) an hour ago: Vatican Power Outage...
Vatican City hit by power outage.
Waiting on confirmation of a key arrest - Italy had key role in recent stolen election - And Leonard space satellites.
https://insiderpaper.com/vatican-blackout-reports/

Link to Simon Parkes: https://www.simonparkes.org/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I couldn't find any confirmation of the Italian president being arrested.

The FCC did post a reminder notice on their site on Friday to reinforce the fact that all broadcasters MUST broadcast Emergency Alert System messages.
That was some odd timing...

I was planning to do it anyways, but I *might* have gone to the ATM just before 1am this morning to pull out a chunk of cash, just in case things get a bit wonky over the next week.
Meant to do it simply to keep us from piddling away the recent relief money, since we have plans for it. Those plans might be on hold at this time until things settle.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I couldn't find any confirmation of the Italian president being arrested.
> 
> The FCC did post a reminder notice on their site on Friday to reinforce the fact that all broadcasters MUST broadcast Emergency Alert System messages.
> That was some odd timing...
> ...


I could not find the FCC notification. Can you help me out, as I posted that Apple was to update their phones with it removed


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a couple K in various denominations in the safe for just such emergencies. Cash will be good the first few weeks of SHTF, after that it will be worthless I figure.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Another conspiracy theory video.

Very interesting video if you are inclined to watch it.

https://www.simonparkes.org/post/10th-january-update


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Cash will be good the first few weeks of SHTF, after that it will be worthless I figure.


I'm wondering out loud if "cash" will be accepted, at all. Consider this, some of the "cash" might simply be counterfeit and worthless.

I decided to go with a "skill set." That being, if you know how to do something that a rank suburbanite does not, you can charge a very fair price. In fact, you might be able to wrangle some of the exchange in "food."

BTW, my home state of Wisconsin used to be very strict on knives. Then suddenly every mother's son had them, usually for a spring powered stiletto. In fact, _my wife_ has one!

I look at this in its simplest terms. A knife is silent while every "ear" knows the blast of a pistol. The idea is not to be the coolest kid on the block, but rather one of the healthiest survivalists on the block...

(_BTW, if you are clumsy with a knife, go find a karate teacher in your neighborhood. He'll teach you how to block, parry and slash. All of these skills might be taught with hands, but they can be translated to edged weapons_).


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am ready for any conspiracy theory ya got.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I'm wondering out loud if "cash" will be accepted, at all. Consider this, some of the "cash" might simply be counterfeit and worthless.
> 
> I decided to go with a "skill set." That being, if you know how to do something that a rank suburbanite does not, you can charge a very fair price. In fact, you might be able to wrangle some of the exchange in "food."
> 
> ...


What are you going to do at the grocery store, order a "razor's edge" of ham and a "mirror polish" of bread? Not being cute (God took care of that..) I am just curious how you plan to convert your great skill into consumables if cash is not to be used.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I am ready for any conspiracy theory ya got.
> 
> View attachment 110589


I'll see if I can keep em coming. At least they are entertaining if nothing else. Maybe we'll get lucky and find out some are true.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is the greatest thing I've seen in a few days.
This chap in anti Trump.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I bookmarked Monkey Werx a few months ago. He is a retired special forces guy that dedicates his channel and website to air traffic.

Listening to a live broadcast now. He says his reliable source who is active duty military told him the insurrection act has been signed.

The air traffic over DC has stopped.

He shows it all on screen.

His website is here.
His live feed is done since I started typing this but I'm sure you can watch the video.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is a screen shot of what the DC airports looked like during his segment. That clump around DC are planes that are sitting on the ground.

It was also confirmed with other screenshots that commercial airlines were reporting a 1 hour delay to take off and landing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have to be honest, I didn't even know there was a "conspiracy theory" on this section.

I was looking at the models in the bikinis at the top of the pages. If the guys would rather work on theories than on bikinis, then may I suggest anabolic steroids?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

There was credible threat that the Iranians were going to crash a plane into DC area. Maybe that has something to do with it.
But, here is a live feed


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I am waiting for them to shut down the people's money. I don't mean people's bank accounts, but their government money. Do you know how many people would start reporting on their friends, family, and neighbors, if they were told they had to, in order to get their welfare money, SSI, and SSA? I will be keeping my back against the wall at all times.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I have to be honest, I didn't even know there was a "conspiracy theory" on this section.
> 
> I was looking at the models in the bikinis at the top of the pages. If the guys would rather work on theories than on bikinis, then may I suggest anabolic steroids?


The term conspiracy aside, some of us are taking this seriously.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I am waiting for them to shut down the people's money. I don't mean people's bank accounts, but their government money. Do you know how many people would start reporting on their friends, family, and neighbors, if they were told they had to, in order to get their welfare money, SSI, and SSA? I will be keeping my back against the wall at all times.


It wouldn't be just the welfare rats, and it wouldn't take any money at all. All they have to do is put out the word to keep an eye on your neighbors.

The middle class would happily comply, and the rich could hire people to drive around in cars, espying. There would be a rat out, not seen since Hitler.

The poor might be the worst ones though, they would be killing each other, if a reward was offered .


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> It wouldn't be just the welfare rats, and it wouldn't take any money at all. All they have to do is put out the word to keep an eye on your neighbors.
> 
> The middle class would happily comply, and the rich could hire people to drive around in cars, espying. There would be a rat out, not seen since Hitler.
> 
> The poor might be the worst ones though, they would be killing each other, if a reward was offered .


They been prepping people for it for years, with the See Something, Say Something campaign.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I could not find the FCC notification. Can you help me out, as I posted that Apple was to update their phones with it removed


No problem, my dude.
https://www.fcc.gov/fcc-reminds-emergency-alert-system-participants-compliance-obligations

Posted the day after the certification of our fraudulent election


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> They been prepping people for it for years, with the See Something, Say Something campaign.


Or just make up a story, an allegation, and accuse: there are people doing that now. It's like a game to them.

They could point the finger at anyone,with no consequences to themselves.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

[video]https://www.prageru.com/video/big-tech-is-big-brother/[/video]
I can't get the video to load, but it is from Prager U. It is about big tech and how it has become Big Brother.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@MisterMills357*, I got the video up just by clicking on it. Clear picture, no problems with language. Maybe I kicked it in the right place. Try opening it now.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

More conspiracy theories.

Trump's Counter Coup Against the Deep State, the Democrats and Their CHICOM Allies Is Underway

As the Democrats move to silence conservative voice prior to the scheduled inauguration, Trump is stepping up his response the near total blackout of both him and his supporters. Never before has a President been silenced. This clearly signals the fact that the President is a marked man.

Yesterday, the existing evidence suggests that the President has a full-fledged response to the coup that has beset his nation. This country had better hope and pray that Trump is successful, because when the Democrats are done with the patriots that make up the majority of the people in this country, then it will be the CHICOM's turn . America is about ready to experience both the nazification reminiscent of Hitler's Germany and the mass killings of entire regions which was representative of Stalin's approach to handling dissident pressure.

At present, Trump has secured the support of 40 Generals who represent a variety of command interests ranging from a theater of operations in foreign lands and base commanders. The Joint Chiefs do not support Trump. However, there is a possibility that this may change. As has been reported before, if Trump allows the US to engage Chinese in a minimum action of at least a regional war, the Deep State controlled military industrial complex, will force the Joint Chiefs to support Trump. The Joint Chiefs feel as if they are caught in the middle. Further, America's Special Operations Forces are now under one command, under one commander he reports directly to Trump. They are capable of taking out the Pentagon and as such, pose a direct threat to the Joint Chiefs. Haven't you noticed the blackout of comments from the Pentagon this controversy.

I was told, last night, that troops, in the tens of thousands at each site, have been deployed to traditional "blue cities" for riot control. For example, there are 7,000 troops in the nation's capital. Below is a communication I was sent prior to the weekend's end by Paul Preston, the President of the New California 51st State movement.

IT'S HAPPENING!

Military takedowns and arrests begin this wknd and will continue forward for the next 13 days/nights. Some international raids have already started. Italy has also been found complicit in our election fraud.
Everyone will be getting emergency  alerts on their phones, tv's, radios & internet. It will override all other broadcasts and could last for several hours at a time. Do not to be scared of what's coming as it is for the safety of our nation for this to unfold. 
DO NOT travel to any large cities (especially Philadelphia) for the rest of the month. Military operations will be taking place in many of the major corrupt cities. People will start rioting once this intel breaks thinking Trump is a military dictator. He only has 13 days to put this dog down.

The implementation of the Insurrection Act began after the raid on the Capitol and was marked by Trump's broadcast to the people to disband and return home. This broadcast wound up being blocked, for the most part, by the media. Nevertheless, his address fulfilled the requirements to initiate the Act.

Marines and National Guard troops are being moved as needed for the riots that will start after the national release of the intel. The intel will be dropped for everyone to see and hear in loops that will be several hours long. The system was just checked by the FCC a few days ago alerting ALL media that they cannot block the flow of intel under federal regs. 
Trump will be moved continuously like a chess piece from now until the 20th in order to avoid any retaliation against him and family.
Trump had to exhaust ALL other means legally before this operation could commence. He gave everyone a fair chance to come clean and they refused.
His press release of a "smooth transition" did not include the word, "concede" as he has no plans to do so. Rather, there will be a smooth transition of power to his new cabinet, staff and Vice President, General Flynn.
ys/nights. Some international raids have already started. Italy has also been found complicit in our election fraud.

Everyone will be getting emergency  alerts on their phones, tv's, radios & internet. It will override all other broadcasts and could last for several hours at a time. Do not to be scared of what's coming as it is for the safety of our nation for this to unfold.

DO NOT travel to any large cities (especially Philadelphia) for the rest of the month. Military operations will be taking place in many of the major corrupt cities. People will start rioting once this intel breaks thinking Trump is a military dictator. He only has 13 days to put this dog down.

The implementation of the Insurrection Act began after the raid on the Capitol and was marked by Trump's broadcast to the people to disband and return home. This broadcast wound up being blocked, for the most part, by the media. Nevertheless, his address fulfilled the requirements to initiate the Act.

Marines and National Guard troops are being moved as needed for the riots that will start after the national release of the intel. The intel will be dropped for everyone to see and hear in loops that will be several hours long. The system was just checked by the FCC a few days ago alerting ALL media that they cannot block the flow of intel under federal regs.

Trump will be moved continuously like a chess piece from now until the 20th in order to avoid any retaliation against him and family.

Trump had to exhaust ALL other means legally before this operation could commence. He gave everyone a fair chance to come clean and they refused.

His press release of a "smooth transition" did not include the word, "concede" as he has no plans to do so. Rather, there will be a smooth transition of power to his new cabinet, staff and Vice President, General Flynn.

Along these lines, former CIA officer, Robert David Steele, is reporting that the President of Italy has reportedly been arrested by Trump-supporting interests for Italy's role in US voter fraud. Steele alleges that we can expect service disruptions with regard to credit card usage, cell phone use, etc. This would constitute an attack on the United States. Steele alleges that the military supports Trump. However, the CSS stands by the previous statement this is a counter-coup against Biden and his Deep State handlers led by 40 Generals. I agree with Steele's assertion that some arrests have begun and more are coming. Steele also states that Biden will be arrested in phase two of this counter-coup operation.

The so called fiction team of the Deep State, the so-called fact-checkers have sprung into action immediately upon the release of the Steele statements and have vociferously tried to discredit him. As Shakespeare stated, "I think thou doth protest too loudly."

The CSS will have an update on Mnuchin-Putin brokered deal later this afternoon which involves, Iran, Israel, Russia and Turkey. Before closing, it is important to get people to not that the blackout imposed on Pakistan is part of this deal as well. And now there are rumblings that North Korea may enter into this new alliance as well. In case the reading public has not noticed, this is called aligning before the war starts. China and the Eastern European contingent of NATO as well as France and the UK have aligned against Trump could comprise the heart, along with the CHICOMS of an international that will represent the UN which will enter America by request of Biden et al.

In closing this report, I want to be clear. This entire plan is predicated on the uncompromising support of these 40 Generals. If this coalition fragments and loses its will, the entire Trump counter-coup against the Deep State will fail. This plot has so many similarities with the Rommel-led plot to overthrow Hitler and this plot collapsed because some of the Nazi Generals lost their will.

https://thecommonsenseshow.com/acti...te-democrats-and-their-chicom-allies-underway


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> *@MisterMills357*, I got the video up just by clicking on it. Clear picture, no problems with language. Maybe I kicked it in the right place. Try opening it now.


It was trying to load it on the site, and settled for a link.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA, thank you very much for this update. I have never heard of these happening at "the governmental level" here, I always ASSUMED this was the bizarre antics of some bone-in-the nose jungle misfit. Nothing appears in my local newspaper, so keep us in the loop. Oh, and I'm polishing, so one more of your knives won't matter...:tango_face_wink:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> KUSA, thank you very much for this update. I have never heard of these happening at "the governmental level" here, I always ASSUMED this was the bizarre antics of some bone-in-the nose jungle misfit. Nothing appears in my local newspaper, so keep us in the loop. Oh, and I'm polishing, so one more of your knives won't matter...:tango_face_wink:


You do realize that all these posts are fictional and for entertainment purposes only right? Things like this couldn't possibly be happening in the good old USA.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@KUSA, that's a great one!

Hodges is a crackpot deluxe. You now have to join before you can comment and I take credit for that!:vs_laugh:

He once said the army move tanks near the Oroville dam to blow it up. I called him out on it.

He said that Sierra Army Depot was being used as a staging area for some sort of overthrow. Again, I let him have it (I was stationed there in 82/83).

I called out his BS several other times. He then went membership required to comment, whined about me in a podcast, even!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> @KUSA, that's a great one!
> 
> Hodges is a crackpot deluxe. You now have to join before you can comment and I take credit for that!:vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


The crackpots make it frustrating. There are some bad things going on behind the scenes but a lot of people throw out garbage so it's hard to know what might be true.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/n...0210110-ou4fzbyle5aoti3i5kj5qti2ha-story.html

I wonder what this guy was going to tell......


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/n...0210110-ou4fzbyle5aoti3i5kj5qti2ha-story.html
> 
> I wonder what this guy was going to tell......


Trump will be charged with his death.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Deep State is in full panic mode.
If they believed, as they claim, that Trump conceded and will follow through with a "smooth transition of power to the next adminstration" as he stated, then why are they acting with such irrational fury and speed to remove him?
In 10 days, the inauguration will occur.
Why then, would Pelosi be issuing an ultimatum to Pence to invoke the 25th amendment within 24 hours, or she will follow through with impeachment proceedings?
https://www.toddstarnes.com/politics/pelosi-gives-pence-24-hours-to-invoke-25th-amendment-or-else/

If you know you've won, this is only out of vindictiveness.
But if you know what else could be coming, then it's a chess move designed to undercut your opponent.
If Trump is moving forward with the Insurrection Act, if Nancy's laptop went missing from the capitol on the 6th, if military arrests are imminent and a nationwide media blackout is about to commence, she wants to set it all up to look like a full blow military dictatorship.
She wants it to appear as though Trump is illegally taking over the country.

Will it work?
How will it play out?
Are there other reasons for such activity and short deadlines with less than 10 days remaining before he is set to leave office peacefully?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Have you ever seen someone getting beat up real bad, and everyone is standing around using their cell phone to film it? I feel if Trump does anything serious, most Americans will just stand their and film it..


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> The Deep State is in full panic mode.
> If they believed, as they claim, that Trump conceded and will follow through with a "smooth transition of power to the next adminstration" as he stated, then why are they acting with such irrational fury and speed to remove him?
> In 10 days, the inauguration will occur.
> Why then, would Pelosi be issuing an ultimatum to Pence to invoke the 25th amendment within 24 hours, or she will follow through with impeachment proceedings?
> ...


Dunno, but Pelosi revealed why they need him impeached: so he can't run again. 
How stupid to admit that publicly...as it flies right to the top of the motivation pile.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anybody following Mike Pompeo on Twitter?

Conspiracy theory is that his postings are a countdown to action.
https://www.simonparkes.org/post/watch-mike-pompeo

So far today, they have been every 30 minutes on the dot...

I'm patiently waiting and watching...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Dunno, but Pelosi revealed why they need him impeached: so he can't run again.
> How stupid to admit that publicly...as it flies right to the top of the motivation pile.


Impeachment doesn't mean he can't run again, and there won't be enough votes to convict.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Anybody following Mike Pompeo on Twitter?
> 
> Conspiracy theory is that his postings are a countdown to action.
> https://www.simonparkes.org/post/watch-mike-pompeo
> ...


Do you get the feeling people are looking for reasons to believe? They are seeing things and interpreting them to fit their hopes?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Do you get the feeling people are looking for reasons to believe? They are seeing things and interpreting them to fit their hopes?


That's generally how these theories start.
Confirmation bias fuels the flames.
That's why the topic is "conspiracy theories" and not "confirmed facts".
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Do you get the feeling people are looking for reasons to believe? They are seeing things and interpreting them to fit their hopes?


Can you blame them? With all the outlandish calls from the left that if you are a conservative, best case scenario is you will face much harassment and possible job loss. Worst case scenario are re-education camps with some calling for executions.

Either way, both are following recent history patterns. Welcome to the world of the socialists.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been wondering this whole time why, if the top executive and commander of the military, believes and has evidence of a fraudulent election having taken place, how could he just bow out and accept it after all legal avenues have been tried and failed?
He took it to the states with Rudy presenting the case to numerous state legislature committees.
He took it to the courts who largely dismissed the cases on technical grounds, and not based on the merits or evidence.
He made a final appeal to congress and the vice president on January 6th.
Every single step taken in the laid out and legal methods was ignored.
What is the top executor of the law and commander of the military supposed to do when all options spelled out have been exhausted, and he still has evidence of clear criminal activity, and now has a certification of a fraudulent election result?
Accept it?

Of course this is all predicated on the presumption that the election was in fact stolen.
Well, from this freedom-loving American, I demand he do something.
If he does nothing, it means there was no fraud or he's feckless.
If he does something, it means there was fraud and so much more or he's truly the maniacal egotist dictator the left has claimed the whole time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> View attachment 110675


You should be able to find the APK within a few days elsewhere. Until then, the website still works... Until Amazon shuts them off.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

KUSA said:


> More conspiracy theories.
> 
> Trump's Counter Coup Against the Deep State, the Democrats and Their CHICOM Allies Is Underway
> 
> ...


Nope. I live between 3 of the bluest of blue cities.. I have when seen the troop movement coming in. Last time was a week before Trump flew into Moffett 
So far nothing and I am sure they would have a few 1000 to bring Nancy in.

A couple of weeks ago, I was up near Travis and it was quite a sight to see 8 different B-52s taking off and landing. There have been a few overhead in the past week, which is unusual.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> View attachment 110681


Context?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Context?


Hell, these posts are too small for some of us to read, even with reading glasses.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pope's arrested!

https://www.conservativebeaver.com/...count-indictment-for-child-trafficking-fraud/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Pope's arrested!
> 
> https://www.conservativebeaver.com/...count-indictment-for-child-trafficking-fraud/


I saw that but could find zero corroboration. He is the only one saying it. As I expected, the "fact checkers" sites say it's false. It may or may not be true at this point. I've read that if true, it could destroy the church. If that is true, expect another explanation.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Denton said:


> Pope's arrested!
> 
> https://www.conservativebeaver.com/...count-indictment-for-child-trafficking-fraud/


Hahahahahahahahahhhhhhaaaa. This story is Grade A Number One Canadian Moosesh*t! thanks for the laugh.

Godspeed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I saw that but could find zero corroboration. He is the only one saying it. As I expected, the "fact checkers" sites say it's false. It may or may not be true at this point. I've read that if true, it could destroy the church. If that is true, expect another explanation.


Doesn't matter. Remember what thread this is? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Hahahahahahahahahhhhhhaaaa. This story is Grade A Number One Canadian Moosesh*t! thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Godspeed.


Do you listen to our podcast? We specialize in humor and sarcastic remarks!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I saw that but could find zero corroboration. He is the only one saying it. As I expected, the "fact checkers" sites say it's false. It may or may not be true at this point. I've read that if true, it could destroy the church. If that is true, expect another explanation.


Same, can't find confirmation.
But we know who controls the media. If true, it won't be released until a proper cover story has been fabricated.

I have a feeling these blackouts are giving a lot of folks an easy means of tossing out guesses.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

12:00AM Central Time.
Parler.com still online...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> 12:00AM Central Time.
> Parler.com still online...


I've been waiting, too. Did Amazon cave due to the exposure?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I've been waiting, too. Did Amazon cave due to the exposure?


I originally missed the timezone in the article I linked:


> Amazon has suspended Parler from the use of its web hosting services, with the site being forced offline at 11:59 PM on Sunday, Pacific Time.


So, 1:59AM Central.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

John Matze, the founder of Parler, just posted this statement:







https://parler.com/post/11306eae35c84e5dbafeba616754a8a5

I guess we'll see if any hosting company will take them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I originally missed the timezone in the article I linked:
> 
> So, 1:59AM Central.


They are officially down.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Earlier post in the thread were saying flights were being delayed and Washington DC flights were canceled, not true.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> Earlier post in the thread were saying flights were being delayed and Washington DC flights were canceled, not true.


I think that only applied to the specific hour or two that the video was referencing. Supplied pic of air traffic showed a full ground stop around D.C. at that time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

An independent mechanic I deliver to told me this morning that his brother’s Florida National Guard unit has been placed on high alert in case martial law is enacted.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> An independent mechanic I deliver to told me this morning that his brother's Florida National Guard unit has been placed on high alert in case martial law is enacted.


If, and it's a huge *IF*, the Insurrection Act has indeed been activated, that's going to be the next step.

Saw a video posted on Parler last night, before it went down, claiming to be from a truck stop in Texas. A tandem driving couple was filming a few large military trucks rolling through the stop, all fully kitted out.
No timestamp or location given. so could be absolutely nothing.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I wonder how many of these theories will turn out to be fact. Very entertaining.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I wonder how many of these theories will turn out to be fact. Very entertaining.


All of them, eventually.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Well my family is now in full "heads up" mode.
Apparently there are still certain corners of Facebook that are running amok with these theories, and my inlaws have latched on. My wife has been getting texts and phone calls all morning from them trying to understand the implications and how to prepare if they're true.

Best advice I can give right now, and did, is:
1. Have cash ($100-$200)
2. Fill gas
3. If the EAS is activated, calmly head to the grocery with cash in hand and pick up basic food staples for a week or two

Hopefully that's enough for the unprepared to get squared away for the first few days and hunker down.
For folks on this site, it's old hat. We're prepped and have little to no worries.
For the sheep who never see it coming, they don't have weeks of food, and it can trigger full panic mode.
What we consider "normal" (gas and cash on hand, enough food to make it through a disaster, etc...), they don't think about until it's too late.
Have some sympathy, be compassionate, but don't freak them out.
Even if it all falls apart and never happens, maybe they'll take it to heart and learn to be better prepared.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I hope nobody here has bitcoin.

https://www.simonparkes.org/post/danielle-charlie-ward-and-simon-parkes

Recap.
0 MM Executive Order 13959 will go into effect in less than 5 hours. Companies will be going down (all big media channels). Parkes said he was told it would happen on Wednesday but appears timeline has been moved up.

2 MM A lot of international maneuvering is going on now to cause his to be moved up. We need to discuss world events and get past domestic issues.
This will take down the entire Chinese Market and Bitcoin. 
This is now between the CCP and the rest of the world.

6 MM China has nuclear weapons under the 3 gorges dam and must be taken down. One says the weapons but not nuclear as they are biological. They will be using the Rods Of Gods. They do not believe this will be a nuclear war.

9. MM This is the biggest problem Trump faces. The world needs to free up the news media as to what is happening.
China is in a bad place now as the world tries to reign them in.

11 MM Pelosi has just decided to not impeach right now. She must be aware of what is going on. Perhaps they have been in power for so long they just assume the right to rule and not look over their shoulder.

13 MM We are discussing about electronic war with China at this point now.

14 MM When we are offline how can we communicate? We are going through the great awakening now; don't be scared.

18 MM Don't be scared - this is going to someplace good. A nuclear scare will be worth it.

19 MM Russia has agreed to stay out of this. This is good.

22 MM We need a reeducation program because people will be so shocked and confused when all the truth is out.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Well my family is now in full "heads up" mode.
> Apparently there are still certain corners of Facebook that are running amok with these theories, and my inlaws have latched on. My wife has been getting texts and phone calls all morning from them trying to understand the implications and how to prepare if they're true.
> 
> Best advice I can give right now, and did, is:
> ...


Good advice brother. I've been laughed at and even angered at recently for getting ready.

We are nutjobs until proven different.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’ve had people beg me for guns. The same people that I’ve been telling for years to get some.

My answer was, f*ck off.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I hope nobody here has bitcoin.
> 
> https://www.simonparkes.org/post/danielle-charlie-ward-and-simon-parkes
> 
> ...


This guy has me vexed. (Simon)
I heard two of his videos before I took it upon myself to see who he actually is.
Basically, he's a self-proclaimed psychic who claims to speak with and heal souls, and also handles demon possessions.
:-?:-?:-?
Yeah... so I'm not sure just how credible he is.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> This guy has me vexed. (Simon)
> I heard two of his videos before I took it upon myself to see who he actually is.
> Basically, he's a self-proclaimed psychic who claims to speak with and heal souls, and also handles demon possessions.
> :-?:-?:-?
> Yeah... so I'm not sure just how credible he is.


Did I say this was the credible thread? Look at the title again.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Did I say this was the credible thread? Look at the title again.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Robie said:


> I know, I know, I know.....
> 
> Man, would I love to see some form of LEO or military move in during Bidet's inauguration and put him and a few others in handcuffs.


We can always hope and dream. It would be heartwarming to see a little justice during these dark times.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> We can always hope and dream. It would be heartwarming to see a little justice during these dark times.


The conspiracy theorists believe it will happen.

You must admit though, the left is currently terrified at Trump. Makes you wonder.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

What does this mean? Look at the date and time at the bottom.









https://www.state.gov/biographies/donald-j-trump/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> The conspiracy theorists believe it will happen.
> 
> You must admit though, the left is currently terrified at Trump. Makes you wonder.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm glad I did a screenshot. The site is down now.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I'm glad I did a screenshot. The site is down now.


Who?...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Who?...


Trump's biography.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Trump's biography.


I read it was a disgruntled State Dept employee.

He should be jailed.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Lots of crazy things going on now.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Lots of crazy things going on now.


Too many.

I thought the pot was boiling over a few days ago.

I was wrong.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> I read it was a disgruntled State Dept employee.
> 
> He should be jailed.


He should be beaten. Until his piss runs red for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> He should be beaten. Until his piss runs red for a couple of weeks.


still pissing? usually means you did it wrong...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's one I made up "my own self".

The 16,000 NG troops sent in to guard the Joe Bidet inauguration, will not follow orders and will instead arrest Bidet, the prostitute and others responsible for the fraudulent election and coup.

How's that?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Robie said:


> Here's one I made up "my own self".
> 
> The 16,000 NG troops sent in to guard the Joe Bidet inauguration, will not follow orders and will instead arrest Bidet, the prostitute and others responsible for the fraudulent election and coup.
> 
> How's that?


I hinted at that with my brothers and sisters earlier through text haha it has to be true


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

War of the Worlds Part II is happening now via the internet... Believe..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The claim is now that the "Pompeo countdown" was triggered during his speech today at Voice for America.
His twitter feed has been set to post every 30 minutes for the past few days, with a few exceptions.

Here are the post times (CTS) for his account for the 11th: (errant gaps in time identified, suspected countdown trigger highlighted)
7:00
7:30
8:00
8:30
9:00
9:30
10:00
(32 minute gap)
10:32
(28 minute gap)
11:00
11:30
12:00
12:30
1:00
1:30
*2:00
(49 minute gap)
2:49
(11 minute gap)
3:00
(5 minute gap)
3:04*
(26 minute gap)
3:30
4:00
4:30
5:00
(56 minute gap)
5:56


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The claim is now that the "Pompeo countdown" was triggered during his speech today at Voice for America.
> His twitter feed has been set to post every 30 minutes for the past few days, with a few exceptions.
> 
> Here are the post times (CTS) for his account for the 11th: (errant gaps in time identified, suspected countdown trigger highlighted)
> ...


What does this mean?
The only thing I can find about a countdown deals with the Iran nuclear stuff.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> What does this mean?
> The only thing I can find about a countdown deals with the Iran nuclear stuff.


This thread, a few pages back:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...theorists-thread-post2081287.html#post2081287

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> What does this mean?
> The only thing I can find about a countdown deals with the Iran nuclear stuff.


This could be a countdown to anything. My personal speculation is that the countdown to implementing the Insurrection Act.

I tried to find a pattern in the gaps and I am unable to find one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@KUSA has already linked to a video or two from Simon Parkes. I linked to his page in the post I referenced above.
He's a bit of a nut as far as his "profession" goes, but he has presented the claim that Pompeo's twitter feed is a countdown clock for teams positioned around the world.
The speculation was, once Pompeo's posts reached the 5 minutes gap point, all teams were given the green light to open sealed envelopes and carry out the missions therein.
Parkes claims the Insurrection Act has already been invoked.

His latest video on the 11th gives his full perspective.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> @KUSA has already linked to a video or two from Simon Parkes. I linked to his page in the post I referenced above.
> He's a bit of a nut as far as his "profession" goes, but he has presented the claim that Pompeo's twitter feed is a countdown clock for teams positioned around the world.
> The speculation was, once Pompeo's posts reached the 5 minutes gap point, all teams were given the green light to open sealed envelopes and carry out the missions therein.
> Parkes claims the Insurrection Act has already been invoked.
> ...


I've watched some of Simon Parkes. He like several others, put stuff out there. Most sites are monetized. Now don't get me wrong, I'm a capitalist at heart, but a lot of it just feels like click bait. So I have a wait and see attitude.

I know a lot of people listen to the Common Sense Show. He has been around for years. A number of years back he was acting like a good part of the population would be put into FEMA camps at any moment and the UN would be there to do it. I still haven't seen these camps but, I have to admit, the left is discussing the possibility now.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I've watched some of Simon Parkes. He like several others, put stuff out there. Most sites are monetized. Now don't get me wrong, I'm a capitalist at heart, but a lot of it just feels like click bait. So I have a wait and see attitude.
> 
> I know a lot of people listen to the Common Sense Show. He has been around for years. A number of years back he was acting like a good part of the population would be put into FEMA camps at any moment and the UN would be there to do it. I still haven't seen these camps but, I have to admit, the left is discussing the possibility now.


I know of one fema camp. Its the brig on naval weapon station Charleston area. Its just an address to that facility. Doesnt mean anything other than, its an address associated with fema camps. Its a perfect facility to house bad people, as we have before, like the 9/11 perps before going to Cuba facility.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Simon Parkes: January 12th Update. [Recapped ] [Must See]*

For those of you who have doubts why would he say it will be determined in a day or so? Just asking.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Came across this guy a few days ago, short videos, passes the time. I get bored with some of these 30 45 minute long stuff.

Says what a lot of folks predicted but abbreviated.

https://www.youtube.com/c/ZacharyDenman/videos


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> *Simon Parkes: January 12th Update. [Recapped ] [Must See]*
> 
> For those of you who have doubts why would he say it will be determined in a day or so? Just asking.


Well simply because there has been so much garbage posted that can make a person cynical after a while. Fear porn. Alex Jones, Mike Adams and Jerome Corsi for starters. InfoWars. I don't think Alex Jones has ever been right about anything.

It's funny, Alex Jones was taken to court over his show by his ex-wife. Alex told the court he's not in the information business, he's in the entertainment business.

So with all the garbage put out there, a person gets skeptical after nearly everything promised doesn't come to fruition.

About the only person doing this that hasn't posted rumor and speculation that I've found is Ice Age Farmer. He backs his statements up with proof of where he got his information.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, I sure hope some of these conspiracy theories have some meat on their bones because if not, we are royally screwed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Parkes is now claiming he's spoken to "the Q" on an hour and a half phone call.

He's asking folks to believe that a secret military intelligence group scheduled a phone call with a British "lightworker" to clue him in to the underworkings of a military lead coup to fix the republic.
Hmm....
:vs_worry:

*checks thread name*

Yep, looks good to me!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Speaking of conspiracy theories, it's being reported that Pelosi wasn't on the floor yesterday or today. Hmmm, wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Where is Alex JOnes? Havent heard anything funny lately.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Speaking of conspiracy theories, is it possible that Pelosi saw the "real face" of USA citizens when they started to run around in the 'sacred halls'?

I have a theory. My theory is that people like Pelosi really believe their constituents worship them. Then they go "press the flesh" and find the real people paying their wages are truck drivers, bikers, "ladies of the night" and my cousin Johnny.

I don't really understand why this country needs "professionals" to explain my needs to the "government." Just let me know when there is a tornado drill, or when the price of gasoline is going to drift. Stop and think, if you saw Pelosi's home, then sold it, you could probably buy your own gasoline for the rest of your life. Who needs "the voice of the people"?

Aren't you and I 'people'?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

so did the insurrection act signing get postponed again?.... for the 308th time...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> so did the insurrection act signing get postponed again?.... for the 308th time...


Actually, Trump has signed it.
But everyone is ignoring him.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, Trump has signed it.
> But everyone is ignoring him.


There may be more truth to that than we think.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Heaven help us if we ever get invaded.

Half of the nation, including the capital police, fbi and politicians will be handing out lattes and directions.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, Trump has signed it.
> But everyone is ignoring him.


I think he cried wolf too many times. Not as a joke, but he did, and the USAs attention span is very very short..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Robie said:


> Heaven help us if we ever get invaded.
> 
> Half of the nation, including the capital police, fbi and politicians will be handing out lattes and directions.


Along with copies of 4473s, etc etc


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Speaking of conspiracy theories, it's being reported that Pelosi wasn't on the floor yesterday or today. Hmmm, wonder what's up with that.


She is just having her embalming fluid changed. She will be back and as good as new in a day or so. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, Trump has signed it.
> But everyone is ignoring him.


to be fair..... this is the worst kept top secret plan of all time...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Listen from the 10 minute mark for 5 minutes.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/1dgWmKxHJnwO/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

One question I'd like to hear during the impeachment debate: If the FBI was warning about a January 6 attack ahead of the event, how did Trump's speech cause it?

11:35 AM · Jan 13, 2021·TweetDeck


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think if you listened to the democrats and a lot of republicans, they would excitedly nod there head in agreement that....

When Trump said the word "patriot" the first time...it was code to get ready.

When Trump said "patriot" the second time, it was code to move into position. 

When Trump said "Patriot" the third time, it was code to bring out the siege equipment and storm the castle.

That is the mentality we are dealing with in Washington D.C.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

What do they need 20,000 armed troops in DC for?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> What do they need 20,000 armed troops in DC for?


Eh, it's the times we live in. Even our minimal use government employees have an exit strategy. I do believe that in my area the 'guards' are seldom in a recognizable uniform. I've seen some, but most are plain clothes.

That's Wisconsin for you. The Feds guard the milkable guernseys, not the citizens.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> What do they need 20,000 armed troops in DC for?


Optics...extreme optics.

They are doing everything in their power to convey to everyone their message; that white supremacy under Trump has to stop...that we can't allow *Trump supporters* to destroy the country.

If you are following what is being done to erase any and all memory of President Trump and what is being done to insure he has no input whatsoever in politics ever again.....get your blood pressure medicine out because you are going to need it.

I'm a history buff. The only thing that I can recall hearing/reading about that comes close to what they are doing to Trump is Pharaoh Amenhotep IV back in 1300 BC. I know that sounds far fetched but the hatred for him was so intense, they erased any and all mention of him from everywhere in the kingdom.

I can't think of any other leader that comes as close to what's happening to Trump.

I can say for the first time in my 65 years on this planet...I am ashamed of my country.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> What do they need 20,000 armed troops in DC for?


Well, someone has to hold up slow joe....


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The conspiracy theorists think the great awakening is happening. They believe arrests have been made and are being made. They believe that Trump will not be leaving office. Lots of rumors going on out there.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, I have a feeling, unless they kill him, he is going to be more dangerous to them out of office than he ever was in office.

He will not take this lying down. If anyone thinks he is shamefully licking his wounds....think again.

BTW...the GOP no longer exists. Not after the way they have and haven't acted.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Well, I have a feeling, unless they kill him, he is going to be more dangerous to them out of office than he ever was in office.
> 
> He will not take this lying down. If anyone thinks he is shamefully licking his wounds....think again.
> 
> BTW...the GOP no longer exists. Not after the way they have and haven't acted.


The man has some die hard followers and a LOT of them. Probably more than we realize.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I dont believe a thing right now.. But, since its so volatile outside, I will watch from afar..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> I dont believe a thing right now.. But, since its so volatile outside, I will watch from afar..


It is really hard to believe anything now. It doesn't matter though. We will know very soon if the conspiracy theorists are right or wrong. Belief at this point is not necessary.

Pop some popcorn and open a beer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well it appears that all Trump supporters are domestic terrorists and Trump is compared to Osama

https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2021/01/donald-trump-is-now-a-terrorist-leader/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> It is really hard to believe anything now. It doesn't matter though. We will know very soon if the conspiracy theorists are right or wrong. Belief at this point is not necessary.
> 
> Pop some popcorn and open a beer.


Conspiracy theorists are never "wrong".
They just "misinterpreted the information", or the "plans changed" at the last second.

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Well it appears that all Trump supporters are domestic terrorists and Trump is compared to Osama
> 
> https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2021/01/donald-trump-is-now-a-terrorist-leader/


That is one of the most leftist websites in existence. I can't believe you would lower yourself to look at it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KUSA said:


> That is one of the most leftist websites in existence. I can't believe you would lower yourself to look at it.


I don't. I do look for reference to statements I share. I'm a believer in conformation of things said and not putting out potential BS.

AND I just skimmed the top. I am afraid liberalism is contagious so I do my best to minimize my exposure.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

sum total of all the conspiracy events unfolding thus far....


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 110737
> 
> 
> sum total of all the conspiracy events unfolding thus far....


Have some faith man. It's not over yet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> That is one of the most leftist websites in existence. I can't believe you would lower yourself to look at it.


"*If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles.
If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat.
If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.*" ― Sun Tzu, The Art of War


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Have some faith man. It's not over yet.


"thus far" was my caveat.... I can cover my bases too..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> "*If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles.
> If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat.
> If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.*" ― Sun Tzu, The Art of War


Touché


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

I feel like the existence of clones explains a lot of what happens in DC... 

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seems like the right thread for this question...

What happened to the coin shortage? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Seems like the right thread for this question...
> 
> What happened to the coin shortage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I cashed in my bucket of quarters.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Seems like the right thread for this question...
> 
> What happened to the coin shortage?


People stopped using cash, as planned.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Cashless society is part of the reset. He said it in his book. They want a cryptocurrency that will replace the dollar as the global standard. Controlled by a central committee. That’s no conspiracy theory; it’s fact.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> Cashless society is part of the reset. He said it in his book. They want a cryptocurrency that will replace the dollar as the global standard. Controlled by a central committee. That's no conspiracy theory; it's fact.


Running the printing presses 24/7 as we are now, it could happen quicker than we think. The dollar is being diluted daily.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Cashless society is part of the reset. He said it in his book. They want a cryptocurrency that will replace the dollar as the global standard. Controlled by a central committee. That's no conspiracy theory; it's fact.


That is the plan of the global elite.
And when that happens, the American economy falls faster than Bill Clinton's pants in a trailer park.
We then become destitute among nations, broke, bankrupt.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is the plan of the global elite.
> And when that happens, the American economy falls faster than Bill Clinton's pants in a trailer park.
> We then become destitute among nations, broke, bankrupt.


Allot of people will quickly die too..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I have never believed in space aliens until now. Why? Because they are more believable than what’s going on in our country right now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I have never believed in space aliens until now. Why? Because they are more believable than what's going on in our country right now.


Actually, @KUSA Space Aliens have been here for quite some time now. My first exposure was to an Extra Terrestrial version known to us human baseball fans as Willie ET McGee...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I have never believed in space aliens until now. Why? Because they are more believable than what's going on in our country right now.


The CIA yesterday released several thousand previously classified UFO documents.
Simply type "declassified ufo documents" into whichever search engine you use.
There are multiple stories.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The CIA yesterday released several thousand previously classified UFO documents.
> Simply type "declassified ufo documents" into whichever search engine you use.
> There are multiple stories.


I bet they didn't release the good stuff.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Forget aliens, here's the good stuff.

Silent Running, What Happens At The Very End Of A Sting Operation? - Ep. 2378

The [DS]/[CB] are now moving to undo everything Trump has done over the 4 years. They want the Economy back to the way it was so they can move it into the great reset plan. There is only one problem, they elite are not in control. The [DS]/MSM have been trapped in the biggest sting operation the world has ever seen. The bribes, blackmail, treason and sedition is about to come out. The clock is now ticking down and Trump will strike when the time is right. What happens at the end of a sting operation, arrest. During a sting op, those involved believe they are getting away with the crime, until the very end when they find out that is all over.

https://x22report.com/silent-running-what-happens-at-the-very-end-of-a-sting-operation-ep-2378/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Another one.

Situation Update, Jan 14th, 2021 - An astonishing theory: FEMA and the US military will save America at its final hour

Today's Situation Update for January 14th examines the two competing theories for the outcome of the rigged 2020 election. In one outcome, Trump has given up, Biden will be sworn in, and the United States of America will be plunged into a communist-controlled authoritarian police state that silences conservative dissent.

Another theory is emerging, however, that claims the United States is in a military coup against illegal civilian traitors and that a combination of FEMA and the military will actually save America, not enslave it.

This theory gained momentum yesterday when Steve Pieczenik appeared on the Alex Jones Show and claimed a military coup was under way to carry out mass arrests against the traitors on or before January 20th. (See video below.)

During the interview, Alex Jones express skepticism and told Pieczenik sounded like he was spouting nonsense theories that mirrored "Q-tards." Pieczenik responded with a wager that if Biden wasn't arrested by the 20th, Pieczenik would never appear again on the Alex Jones Show.

Pieczenik was a former psychological operations intelligence official with the US Statement Department and helped the United States carry out military coups against foreign nations. The question being asked now is whether Pieczenik is running a psyop on the American people, or if he's telling the truth.

https://www.naturalnews.com/2021-01...tary-will-save-america-at-its-final-hour.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Danged ol' unmarked helicopters are at it, again:

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...licopters-that-have-been-circling-los-angeles


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> Danged ol' unmarked helicopters are at it, again:
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...licopters-that-have-been-circling-los-angeles


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

KUSA said:


> Another one.
> 
> Situation Update, Jan 14th, 2021 - An astonishing theory: FEMA and the US military will save America at its final hour
> 
> ...


Not only would this be Great News, but it will make an AWESOME movie !


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It would appear that the attack on the Capitol was planned. I put it under this thread since it's not fully verifiable. It's still being investigated and getting no comments when asked.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Another one.
> 
> Situation Update, Jan 14th, 2021 - An astonishing theory: FEMA and the US military will save America at its final hour
> 
> ...


If one is going to place a bet, one should probably offer up something a bit more devastating than never having to be near Alex Jones again, lol.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> If one is going to place a bet, one should probably offer up something a bit more devastating than never having to be near Alex Jones again, lol.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> If one is going to place a bet, one should probably offer up something a bit more devastating than never having to be near Alex Jones again, lol.


How does one have a conspiracy theorists thread without Alex Jones in it?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Not sure if this has already been posted.
https://linktr.ee/kagbabe


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is the plan of the global elite.
> And when that happens, the American economy falls faster than Bill Clinton's pants in a trailer park.
> We then become destitute among nations, broke, bankrupt.


We don't need a cashless society to fail. The democrat communists are already pushing the buttons for failure. ... and quite frankly, so are the republicans in that they are complicit.

I was going to list/site examples but there are too many.

Just look at Greece, Venezuela and a few other countries as examples.

Between the economy, the corrupt politicians and big tech we are headed off a cliff. Not a slippery slope.. we passed that. It's a cliff now.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I wonder if the Dems, libs, lefties etc have read history. When the real Government takes over, do they think they are safe? History says otherwise..
Just ask Russians, Cambodians, Germans etc... Once in power, they look for the people they need to feed themselves..


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

smoke and mirrors. don't look behind the curtain. standard slight of hand... misdirection.
what I want to know from all you guys across the country is... 
Is there any truth to the rumors of national guards being deployed in areas
other than the capitol?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Bigfoot63 said:


> smoke and mirrors. don't look behind the curtain. standard slight of hand... misdirection.
> what I want to know from all you guys across the country is...
> Is there any truth to the rumors of national guards being deployed in areas
> other than the capitol?


why would there be? the Capitol is where the enemy resides..... granted the guard may be there to keep the hounds at bay....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> We don't need a cashless society to fail. The democrat communists are already pushing the buttons for failure. ... and quite frankly, so are the republicans in that they are complicit.
> 
> I was going to list/site examples but there are too many.
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with a cashless society, but everything to do with replacing the US Dollar as the worlds reserve currency.
The fact that oil and many other commodities are traded in US dollars is the ONLY thing keeping our economy afloat.
When other countries no longer need dollars, our economy crashes.

The big push for a worldwide currency, distributed and backed by the UN, must never be allowed to happen.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This has nothing to do with a cashless society, but everything to do with replacing the US Dollar as the worlds reserve currency.
> The fact that oil and many other commodities are traded in US dollars is the ONLY thing keeping our economy afloat.
> When other countries no longer need dollars, our economy crashes.
> 
> The big push for a worldwide currency, distributed and backed by the UN, must never be allowed to happen.


And that's a fact Jack!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> We don't need a cashless society to fail. Between the economy, the corrupt politicians and big tech we are headed off a cliff.  Not a slippery slope.. we passed that. It's a cliff now.


In all seriousness, we have an ace in the hole.

Do you guys really believe that even the Mafia is going to pack up and take a slow boat to Sicily? Of course not! They were making money back when they were printing most of that cash.

I'm not worried, I just drop by a casino and ask if any of the bouncers need a knife or a knife sharpened.

This used to be one hell of a country, as told by Jack Nicholson. And frankly, I'd pick a nine-fingered gambler over a corrupt politician any day. The politician probably owes the dealer a wad a money you cannot fit in a bowling bag...


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Bigfoot63 said:


> smoke and mirrors. don't look behind the curtain. standard slight of hand... misdirection.
> what I want to know from all you guys across the country is...
> Is there any truth to the rumors of national guards being deployed in areas
> other than the capitol?


https://www.wibw.com/2021/01/14/kan...are-for-protests-leading-to-inauguration-day/

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Situation Update, Jan. 15th, 2021 - DECLASS begins, CNN complicit in capitol raid. [Recapped]

By Mike Adams: 100 Minute Video

0 MM To be discussed today: 1) Declass coming today; 2) Capital Raid narrative collapsed, CNN took part in the raid; 3) Twitter CEO admits to censorship and he lied to Congress; 4) FBI trolling for protest groups to march on DC; 5) Why the port ship delays mainly from China ships being searched for weapons. 250,000 Chinese troops at Canadian border. 6) more on yesterday's podcast and why we are now under Military rule.

5 MM The solutions to Covid-19 have always been available and we knew it. Vitamin D [OTC] supplement.
10 MM We are being persecuted now. If in a hurry skip to next marker.

19 MM Intelligence expert Dr. Steve Pieczenik discussed if he is honest or not.
A lot of what he says echos what is said by "Q". 
He is a master of engineering the battlefield.
What he did say just happened in that Trump did just declass.
Confirmation Bias discussed but don't forget faith.

29 MM Governments around the world are collapsing: Angela Merkle to step down, Italian government collapsed, China on verge of collapse, England on verge of financial collapse, Vatican in trouble and others mentioned.

33 MM Warning of dirty bombs hidden in the U.S. to blackmail Trump.
Prehaps there was a delay in declass so the Military could locate and remove them. 
37 MM Capital Raid Discussed: FBI says there was no connection to Trump and was begun prior to Trump's Speech. 
43 MM CNN Staged some of the raid.

45 MM Declass Discussed: Declass happening now.

48 MM Per conference call with Lin Wood and Generals; from their notes: 
* There are now 250,000 Chinese troops surrounding us, with 150,000 in Canada and the rest in Mexico.
* The Mayor of Oklahoma City was informed by email from POTUS that the Insurrection Act has been enacted and arrests will begin in that city. 
* The Capital Attack was BLM and Antifa led. 
* They fear the disclosure of pedofelia activity. End of meeting notes.

52 MM During in an active state of war, which we are now in, an act of insurrection is not sedition but rather acts of treason.
53. MM Some Congressmen facing sedition, treason and crimes against humanity.
54 MM Discusses the EO amended two days ago by Trump to stop financial dealings and stock listings with Chinese military businesses. This impacts the social media tech giants. 
This will force those holding Chinese stock options as bribes to sell them immediately.
60 MM Twitter's Jack Dorsey Discussed: Projack Vetitas released recording of Dorsay saying the plans and current activities to censures and proving he lied to Congress.
The Mexican President says social media censure is worse than the Spanish Inquisition.

65 MM Long Beach Port problems Discussed. Backlog due to searching for weapons from China.

67 MM Warning from Patrick Byrn: Be advised to leave any chat room that discusses violence or the FBI will make contact with you.
70 MM How to talk with FBI agents.

https://www.brighteon.com/7fa41030-74f8-479b-857a-c62e206d2c9e


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mayor of Oklahoma City got an Email from POTUS???? sounds legit to me... did it have a link and ask for bank info?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Mayor of Oklahoma City got an Email from POTUS???? sounds legit to me... did it have a link and ask for bank info?


It's coded talk. Use your decoder ring for crying out loud.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Declass, MEMO Is Just The Beginning, Warning Storm Ahead - Ep. 2379

The [DS]/[CB] are now prepared to bring the economy down, [JB] is now putting all the policies back into place where this will help people in the short run but in the long run kill businesses. The MSM is now reporting that it is very important to open up the economy. Clouds are now forming over DC, the Storm is coming, Trump just ordered the Declass of everything, either today or Monday. The [DS] is pushing FF events to change the news cycle. The declass will just happen, the [DS] will be caught off guard, all three movies will be playing. The [DS] is doing exactly what Trump and team want them to do, bring in the NG, it is now being done in many states, the show is about to begin.

https://x22report.com/declass-memo-is-just-the-beginning-warning-storm-ahead-ep-2379/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Gonna be a bitch (for some) if all the fences and NG are there to keep people in.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Situation Update, Jan. 15th, 2021 - DECLASS begins, CNN complicit in capitol raid. [Recapped]
> 
> By Mike Adams: 100 Minute Video
> 
> ...


That Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey, is not so bright. With Parler suing Amazon, discovery is going to bring him into the fold. Especially with Uganda issue for Twitter


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> That Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey, is not so bright. With Parler suing Amazon, discovery is going to bring him into the fold. Especially with Uganda issue for Twitter


They have had him under oath more times than I can count.

He owns them.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> They have had him under oath more times than I can count.
> 
> He owns them.


Exactly..

They can bitch and moan and sue and release all kinds of material and it will make not one wit of difference.

End of story..


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Uh...this one doesn't seem so conspiratorial....

It was today.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-president-referring-crimes-insurrection-act/


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Robie said:


> Uh...this one doesn't seem so conspiratorial....
> 
> It was today.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-president-referring-crimes-insurrection-act/


wife showed me this earlier today, no other confirmation.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Not sure if this belongs here but here it is.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

How is the my pillow guy involved in this?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

KUSA said:


> How is the my pillow guy involved in this?


 Gong Show host was a sleeper too....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

He’s really good friends with Trump.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Gong Show host was a sleeper too....


I'm sure there was no pun intended. Pillow, sleeper.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Very good video if you are into conspiracy theories.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Simon Parkes - Jan 16th Update. [MUST HEAR] [ Recapped]
44 Minute Audio

Recap: 
0 MM Biden cancelled his practices for the 20th.
3 MM His contacts say they can't afford to give proof now while the battle is in progress. It's too dangerous. We must be patient.

5 MM Who in their right mind would endure what Trump did only to have the race stolen and quit.

6 MM We should expect something anytime from Sunday on.
Action will be taken before the 20th. It should be over after the 20th. 
There is a real possibility that the media may give a CGI fake inauguration.
What is the point of a fake one? The world see this thinking Biden was sworn in and then see Biden being locked out of the White House gates. That gives the good guys another 12 hours to continue their plan.

12 MM His contact does not think the fake will be done, but just be prepared for the possibility.
American contact says there are actually 21,000 troops in DC.

14 MM What is forecast for England? 5 to 7 days of chaos.
[Everywhere] Cell phones and TV will go down. Leave the TV's on for Emergency Broadcasts.

17 MM England is now in a semi lock down virus situation. Don't let them swab up your nose. They will be one of the last countries to have the Take down.

19 MM Look at the media is expressing that this is not a normal political transition. Only one side can win in this situation. We are seeing the final battle and the deep state' spear tip is the MSNM. The used the virus to take down Trump.

24 MM Don't believe that the good guys will just give up after so many years of preparing for this fight.

26 MM The good guys think there will actually be a fake inauguration.
Trump does not want supporters on the streets with guns.

29 MM Hillary was shocked when she lost because the machine cheat was done in 2016. Their math was off and she lost.
Trump allowed the steal in 2020 so the people could see. No 80% of the entire government is ready to be cleared out.

31 MM Anytime from Sunday on expect to see something.

32. Plan for at least a day without power and water.

33. Gen Flynn will be offered VP position if he wants it.
If JFK jr. is alive, will go around the country helping to heal things.

34 The Reset: Ward is the expert in this area. Kennedy was killed trying to reset the banking system. This will be remarkable for mankind.

36 MM 34 Quintrillion was seized from the Vatican bank. If its all in digital or paper money, it's worthless. If it is paper money backed by gold it is valuable.

The way people are taxed will be changed. Interest will end.
The system has been crushing the people. This will end.

40 MM We are now paid slaves. This too will end. The government's response to the virus has shown us that. 
What a joy it will be when the MSNM comes down.

https://static.wixstatic.com/mp3/bcb736_a85497682d6041e1b8e604a593c12ee8.mp3


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

KUSA said:


> How is the my pillow guy involved in this?


People have to sleep don't they?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is not conspiracy. This is real.

I agree with the chap in the video.

The video is on the page....because youtube wouldn't allow such treachorous thought to be published.

"If You Need All This To Protect Your Inauguration from the People, Maybe the F-ing People Didn't F-ing Elect You!" - DC Worker Shows Video of Military Checkpoints in City (VIDEO)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...inauguration-people-maybe-people-didnt-elect/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I can tell you something that is not a theory but fact. I’ve been hearing rapid fire gunshots from all directions today. This is not normal. I have no idea who is shooting what but like I said, it’s from all directions. 

I plan on staying in my house as much as possible for a while.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Man oh man....I look at the article I posted with the video above, then listen to General Flynn, who I respect tremendously....

Again, can't help but wonder if the NG is there to keep people in or out.

Fingers crossed.

I hate this chit.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So my wife just showed me and article that said slow joe is going to activate/ nationalize the guard and use them and fema to vaccinate. 

This all should be interesting.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Worth a listen....

https://www.bitchute.com/video/Kwp0JVsGkjyD/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted yet.

https://www.citizenfirstnews.com/post/what-is-realy-going-on-in-dc-lin-wood-call


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I'm sure there was no pun intended. Pillow, sleeper.


Wasnt even thinking that, but that is cool ..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Not sure of this, and Pompeo is in Rome right now......


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The clock is ticking. Will we have power outages? Will we have energy weapons from satellites taking bad guys out? The clock is ticking.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

@amuse

@amuse
·
2h

4/ Biden's fears started with his Secret Service detail, he had every agent on the White House detailed demoted as he worried about their loyalty to Trump. Democrats think that anyone who supports Trump is a very real threat.

2/ Biden's transition team asked if it would be possible to determine which soldiers voted in GOP primaries or who have contributed to GOP candidates so commanders could station them away from the president-elect. The request was refused fueling their fear of attack.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350802211316621313%2Fphoto%2F1
1/Biden's transition team has revealed there is a very real fear that members of the national guard who support President Trump might kill Biden during the inauguration so they've asked commanders to confiscate all ammo and magazines from the soldiers.

Christina Bobb
@Christina_bobb

Sooo...Biden is scared of our military? And yet I'm supposed to believe he's the most popular President in American history? And he's scared....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Wouldn't you love to be a fly on a few walls to hear what the NG boys are chatting about while they are sitting/standing around.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Wouldn't you love to be a fly on a few walls to hear what the NG boys are chatting about while they are sitting/standing around.


I've been wondering about that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Wouldn't you love to be a fly on a few walls to hear what the NG boys are chatting about while they are sitting/standing around.


Well, having been a soldier, I know the males are commenting on the cute butts/legs/breasts of each and every female civilian walking past.
In between that, all of them, male & female, are bitching about the chow, their bunks or lack thereof, the colonel, the major, the first sergeant, the lack of beer, and just how shitty things are in general.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

That probably goes without saying.

My bet is there is other stuff being discussed...unless they have put a lid on that also.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And never being a soldier before... I’d be doing sentence number one anyway. LOL. Of course with sunglass.. so my wife doesn’t slap my face off.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ya know.. I’m not much on conspiracy stuff, although lately, some of it has panned out, but I have a really hard time swallowing the Lin Wood/generals/NG takeover thing. I’m prepared IF that did happen but I doubt it. 

Trump will leave, Biden and the communist will screw things up, the NG will go home and that will be that, for the time being. We’ll see what the future holds. Not going to hold my breath though.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

KUSA said:


> The clock is ticking. Will we have power outages? Will we have energy weapons from satellites taking bad guys out? The clock is ticking.


I guess I will go to Lowes and get a Generator, I am way over due for one anyways.... Duel fuel, here I come...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> How is the my pillow guy involved in this?


If you can make millions stuffing bits of foam into a pillow-slip, maybe you have more brains than is immediately apparent?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Ya know.. I'm not much on conspiracy stuff, although lately, some of it has panned out, but I have a really hard time swallowing the Lin Wood/generals/NG takeover thing. I'm prepared IF that did happen but I doubt it.
> 
> Trump will leave, Biden and the communist will screw things up, the NG will go home and that will be that, for the time being. We'll see what the future holds. Not going to hold my breath though.


I'm kinda with you on this. There has been soooo much crap put out there ya don't know just what to believe.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I'm kinda with you on this. There has been soooo much crap put out there ya don't know just what to believe.


Exactly... today I did a quick check with friends and relatives that live in major cities and asked if they have seen any troop movement or even a presence and the resounding answer was no. In Austin the DPS has closed the capitol and there are some troopers present but that's it.

So I'm having a hard time with the Lin Wood thing.

But hey.. I could be wrong. Doubt it though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Exactly... today I did a quick check with friends and relatives that live in major cities and asked if they have seen any troop movement or even a presence and the resounding answer was no. In Austin the DPS has closed the capitol and there are some troopers present but that's it.
> 
> So I'm having a hard time with the Lin Wood thing.
> 
> But hey.. I could be wrong. Doubt it though.


We'll know the truth of it in a few days.

They have been telling us that there will be a new normal. If Biden is sworn in, that gives me chills. It seems he is backed by nearly all of the politicians. There must be good money in it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don’t understand what these people get out of making and posting these bullshit conspiracy videos and reports. Some of this stuff is so outrageous and obviously false. What kind of person makes this stuff up to deliberately deceive?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I don't understand what these people get out of making and posting these bullshit conspiracy videos and reports. Some of this stuff is so outrageous and obviously false. What kind of person makes this stuff up to deliberately deceive?


Me think it's to "stir the pot".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I don't understand what these people get out of making and posting these bullshit conspiracy videos and reports. Some of this stuff is so outrageous and obviously false. What kind of person makes this stuff up to deliberately deceive?





Piratesailor said:


> Me think it's to "stir the pot".


There is a lot of money to be made doing this. Alex Jones has become quite wealthy with infowars. Mike Adams has several things going as well. Most of these people receive contributions and sell products.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I don't understand what these people get out of making and posting these bullshit conspiracy videos and reports. Some of this stuff is so outrageous and obviously false. What kind of person makes this stuff up to deliberately deceive?


Some people actually post some factual content but most of them just make shit up. It makes it almost impossible to know what is real most of the time.

But, here's the thing, if you told me me a year ago that all this confirmed crap would be going on now, I would have thought you to be a nut.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I don't understand what these people get out of making and posting these bullshit conspiracy videos and reports. Some of this stuff is so outrageous and obviously false. What kind of person makes this stuff up to deliberately deceive?


The British guy (parkes?) was selected to go help sex-trafficking victims.. likely not for free.... (or for real)


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Over 20 years ago, satellites could see the dimples on a golf ball from space. But yet, I am supposed to believe there are 1/4 million ****** waving swords made from Maxwell House coffee cans on our border, but nobody can give a shred of proof?

I don't know, the end was near in 2008 when Obummer won, and in 1992 when Dollar Bill Clinton won. Mayan end times, Y2K, Hale Bopp, Waco...

I for one am getting fatigued with all this.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The problem with trying weed out the nut-case conspiracy theories is that in this day and age truth is stranger than fiction. Real shit is going on that could scarcely be made up in the fevered imaginations of fiction writers. It is sad but it is true. Alas, Babylon!!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Over 20 years ago, satellites could see the dimples on a golf ball from space. But yet, I am supposed to believe there are 1/4 million ****** waving swords made from Maxwell House coffee cans on our border, but nobody can give a shred of proof?
> 
> I don't know, the end was near in 2008 when Obummer won, and in 1992 when Dollar Bill Clinton won. Mayan end times, Y2K, Hale Bopp, Waco...
> 
> I for one am getting fatigued with all this.


Say what you want but jo and ho have been quite open about how they are gonna change things. Jo's candidate page is still up. You can do a search for Binden on (choose topic) and you'll read his position. Once they put jo to the side, expect things to get much more draconian. Jo is a walk in the park compared to the socialist regime that's going to be installed. Oh yeah, they have published that too. It's not speculation. Research Klaus Schwab on youtube if you want a variety of what's to come and don't want to buy his book "The 4th Industrial Revolution". In case you don't know, Klaus Schwab is the head of the World Economic Forum who is spearheading the changes. And yes, the WEF is part of the UN.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Ya know.. I'm not much on conspiracy stuff, although lately, some of it has panned out, but I have a really hard time swallowing the Lin Wood/generals/NG takeover thing. I'm prepared IF that did happen but I doubt it.
> 
> Trump will leave, Biden and the communist will screw things up, the NG will go home and that will be that, for the time being. We'll see what the future holds. Not going to hold my breath though.


The National Guard will do nothing to interfere. IF they do, it will be over quickly. Very quickly.

Earlier this week, the Joint Chiefs of Staff issued a statement that should be read. It includes the words "President-elect Biden will be inaugurated and become our 46th Commander In Chief."
The next day, the Army issued a statement signed by Secretary of the Army, the Commmanding General, and the Sergeant Major of the Army. Warning the troops.

JCS statement - www.militarytimes.com/news/your-mil...warning-to-troops-after-capitol-insurrection/

US Army statement - www.armytimes.com/news/your-army/20...onstitutional-democracy-army-leadership-says/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The National Guard will do nothing to interfere. IF they do, it will be over quickly. Very quickly.


Especially after they weed out those not loyal to the party. Hey, it worked in Germany.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Especially after they weed out those not loyal to the party. Hey, it worked in Germany.


Trump got rid of the Obama boot lickers and I believe our military is in good hands.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The National Guard will do nothing to interfere. IF they do, it will be over quickly. Very quickly.
> 
> Earlier this week, the Joint Chiefs of Staff issued a statement that should be read. It includes the words "President-elect Biden will be inaugurated and become our 46th Commander In Chief."
> The next day, the Army issued a statement signed by Secretary of the Army, the Commmanding General, and the Sergeant Major of the Army. Warning the troops.
> ...


Can you point to the last time that much effort was expended at that high of a level to send the message of "everything's fine, don't worry"?
When was the last time the join chiefs had to confirm an election transition?

The fact they did this time should raise an eyebrow.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump got rid of the Obama boot lickers and I believe our military is in good hands.


Lord I pray you are correct. I know he replace some but it was kept pretty quiet by the press.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Can you point to the last time that much effort was expended at that high of a level to send the message of "everything's fine, don't worry"?
> When was the last time the join chiefs had to confirm an election transition?
> 
> The fact they did this time should raise an eyebrow.


There has been so much BS put out there that it's hard to know what's actually going on.

When obummer purged the top brass, that was highly publicized and praised by the press.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Biden does not take command of the military till he is sworn in officially. Not at the inauguration party, on tv. But there is another official one later...
Regardless, I am just paying attention and using critical thinking skills. IE, I am very skeptical of all the internet traffic on what is happening in DC.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

All I know is, we will see something within the next 3 days. Arrests, or an inauguration without fanfare.
I hold out hope for 1 of 2 outcomes.

1. "The Storm" arrives, the arrests occur, and Trump is president for another 4 years.
2. Texas secedes from the USSA.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> "The Storm" arrives, the arrests occur, and Trump is president for another 4 years.


That sounds so soothing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> All I know is, we will see something within the next 3 days. Arrests, or an inauguration without fanfare.
> I hold out hope for 1 of 2 outcomes.
> 
> 1. "The Storm" arrives, the arrests occur, and Trump is president for another 4 years.
> 2. Texas secedes from the USSA.


We need to change things here. Some posts are worthy of hitting like a couple of hundred times. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Can you point to the last time that much effort was expended at that high of a level to send the message of "everything's fine, don't worry"?
> When was the last time the join chiefs had to confirm an election transition?
> 
> The fact they did this time should raise an eyebrow.


There never has been an election or inauguration like this before. 
The JCS were warning not only those "patriots", and I use the term very loosely, who intend to use violence, but also any young impressionable Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen, or Marines.

It does not raise my eyebrows. Not at all. They see a threat, they are acting against the threat.
And you can bet right now that at the War College they have been gaming different scenarios since the FBI developed intel about violence even before the mob assault on the capitol.
Quite a few of those "patriots" were broadcasting their intent on Face Book, Twitter, and elsewhere.

Edited to add: If you notice the signatures at the bottom of the official JCS statement, you will see the head of the National Guard signed as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There never has been an election or inauguration like this before.
> The JCS were warning not only those "patriots", and I use the term very loosely, who intend to use violence, but also any young impressionable Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen, or Marines.
> 
> It does not raise my eyebrows. Not at all. They see a threat, they are acting against the threat.
> ...


They crapped all over D.C. in 2016. It was known that they were going to do it. The joint chiefs didn't feel the need to affirm the fact that DJT was going to be sworn in.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

why is it we all assume we know the plan because we have been told what will unfold for 4 years.... and yet assume the left knew nothing about the plan for the last 4 years of everyone and their uncle Bob spouting the plan?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> They crapped all over D.C. in 2016. It was known that they were going to do it. The joint chiefs didn't feel the need to affirm the fact that DJT was going to be sworn in.


I don't remember violent assaults on Congress buildings in 2016.

Breaking and entering, felonious assault, looting.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Earlier this week, the Joint Chiefs of Staff issued a statement that should be read. It includes the words "President-elect Biden will be inaugurated and become our 46th Commander In Chief."
> The next day, the Army issued a statement signed by Secretary of the Army, the Commmanding General, and the Sergeant Major of the Army. Warning the troops.


Since this is the conspiracy theorists thread let's consider something.
If Trump has the Joint Chiefs of Staff on his side, and was intending on doing a big secret stingy thing, would you expect the Joint Chiefs of Staff to say anything different in that memo other than what was written?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

For Pres. Obama first inauguration, ten thousand National Guard troops were on site, with 5,000 troops providing security duty in a ceremonial capacity and 1,300 unarmed troops aiding Park Police in crowd control at the National Mall

For Pres George W Bush second inauguration, the parade route as well as other related sites were guarded by 13,000 police and soldiers, in addition to aerial patrols by helicopter and fighter aircraft and rooftop sharpshooters. In downtown Washington, a 100 square block area was closed to traffic.

For Trump in 8000 in 2017..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't remember violent assaults on Congress buildings in 2016.
> 
> Breaking and entering, felonious assault, looting.


They broke stuff, looted... wait. They were straight-up AntiFa, not AntiFa infiltrators in a MAGA rally. That was different. My bad.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> All I know is, we will see something within the next 3 days. Arrests, or an inauguration without fanfare.
> I hold out hope for 1 of 2 outcomes.
> 
> 1. "The Storm" arrives, the arrests occur, and Trump is president for another 4 years.
> 2. Texas secedes from the USSA.


If you wouldn't mind throwing up a little tar-paper shack out back, it would be appreciated. I never wanted to be a Texan, but in potential coming circumstances, I might change my mind.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> If you wouldn't mind throwing up a little tar-paper shack out back, it would be appreciated. I never wanted to be a Texan, but in potential coming circumstances, I might change my mind.


I'll even bring my own tar paper.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> They broke stuff, looted... wait. They were straight-up AntiFa, not AntiFa infiltrators in a MAGA rally. That was different. My bad.


Wow! How weak minded and easily led were some of the MAGA people! To blindly follow Anifa infiltrators.
The smart ones stayed outside the barricades and obeyed the law.

That is what is supposed to set conservatives apart from Leftists, we stand for law and order, not what went on in Portland, Seattle, and now DC.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Wow! How weak minded and easily led were some of the MAGA people! To blindly follow Anifa infiltrators.
> The smart ones stayed outside the barricades and obeyed the law.
> 
> That is what is supposed to set conservatives apart from Leftists, we stand for law and order, not what went on in Portland, Seattle, and now DC.


That's exactly right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Wow! How weak minded and easily led were some of the MAGA people! To blindly follow Anifa infiltrators.
> The smart ones stayed outside the barricades and obeyed the law.
> 
> That is what is supposed to set conservatives apart from Leftists, we stand for law and order, not what went on in Portland, Seattle, and now DC.


Yes, now, consider how few followed the provocateurs into the building out of a quarter of a million attendees.

Regardless, there's still no reason for the Joint Chiefs of Staff to affirm there's going to be an inauguration. None.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Yes, now, consider how few followed the provocateurs into the building out of a quarter of a million attendees.
> 
> Regardless, there's still no reason for the Joint Chiefs of Staff to affirm there's going to be an inauguration. None.


The joint chiefs work for the CIC. Why they felt they needed to do this is baffles me too.
If they needed to filter down to the troops, then use their chain of command, tell people to follow orders and leaders on the ground. Chain of Command is simple.
No need for a message for the world to see.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> No need for a message for the world to see.


I think that is exactly why they did it.
Send a strong message to our allies, and enemies. That America is not at a weak point, to be taken advantage of.

If you follow news from other countries, like BBC, RT, Daily Mail, they were all very shocked at what transpired with the capitol riots.
I highly suggest everyone to check into www.rt.com at least ionce a day. It is the Russian state sponsored media, but there you will find US and world news you won't find in American outlets.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a good one.
Cops outnumber protesters at state capitols as FBI's "uprising" evaporates.
www.rt.com/usa/512817-capitol-protests-boogaloo-trump/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Really? Read this woman's logic for what she did. And, she now wants a pardon from Trump.
www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-91...ew-dc-riot-private-jet-asks-Trump-pardon.html


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Really? Read this woman's logic for what she did. And, she now wants a pardon from Trump.
> www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-91...ew-dc-riot-private-jet-asks-Trump-pardon.html


Idiot. Not you haha, her.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

She was so proud of herself, too. "The best day of my life" as she's invading the capitol. :tango_face_smile:
Until she got arrested. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> She was so proud of herself, too. "The best day of my life" as she's invading the capitol. :tango_face_smile:
> Until she got arrested. :vs_laugh:


It's all fun and games until the handcuffs come out.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> It's all fun and games until the handcuffs come out.


I heard that a few too many times in my misspent youth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I heard that a few too many times in my misspent youth.


Been on both sides of the Cuffing Games. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think that is exactly why they did it.
> Send a strong message to our allies, and enemies. That America is not at a weak point, to be taken advantage of.
> 
> If you follow news from other countries, like BBC, RT, Daily Mail, they were all very shocked at what transpired with the capitol riots.
> I highly suggest everyone to check into www.rt.com at least ionce a day. It is the Russian state sponsored media, but there you will find US and world news you won't find in American outlets.


The only message I and a lot of others are getting from this charade is....the white supremacist Trump supporters are dangerous and will be stopped.
This "show of force" is to get the message across to the rest of America that Trump and his supporters are bad, bad people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There never has been an election or inauguration like this before.
> The JCS were warning not only those "patriots", and I use the term very loosely, who intend to use violence, but also any young impressionable Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen, or Marines.
> 
> It does not raise my eyebrows. Not at all. They see a threat, they are acting against the threat.
> ...


I don't see a memo to the public as any form of "acting against the threat". It is some form of political theater.
The military doesn't need to espouse their position. They have none. They follow the orders of their commander in chief.
If Donald J. Trump, as acting executive of the government and commander in chief of the armed forces, has real and credible proof that this election result was fabricated, and he orders the military to take action against those who facilitated the fraud, they better say "yes sir" or resign.

Putting out this memo serves one of two causes.
1. Publicly put the military at odds with their commander's position
2. A disinformation campaign (smoke and mirrors)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I don't see a memo to the public as any form of "acting against the threat". It is some form of political theater.
> The military doesn't need to espouse their position. They have none. They follow the orders of their commander in chief.
> If Donald J. Trump, as acting executive of the government and commander in chief of the armed forces, has real and credible proof that this election result was fabricated, and he orders the military to take action against those who facilitated the fraud, they better say "yes sir" or resign.
> 
> ...


I would venture a guess (ok, so I'm hoping in reality) that it's smoke and mirrors. If not we're in deep crap.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

None of this makes a bit of sense...:vs_frown:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Someone just texted me that something is happening in DC. Some sort of security issue. I'm trying to get more info but so far, nothing.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It’s going down this week. It’s a matter of hours now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> The only message I and a lot of others are getting from this charade is....the white supremacist Trump supporters are dangerous and will be stopped.
> This "show of force" is to get the message across to the rest of America that Trump and his supporters are bad, bad people.


Some Trump supporters do indeed fit that description.
We saw that on Jan 6th.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I don't see a memo to the public as any form of "acting against the threat". It is some form of political theater.
> The military doesn't need to espouse their position. They have none. They follow the orders of their commander in chief.
> If Donald J. Trump, as acting executive of the government and commander in chief of the armed forces, has real and credible proof that this election result was fabricated, and he orders the military to take action against those who facilitated the fraud, they better say "yes sir" or resign.
> 
> ...


The JCS has made it quite clear, they will not interfere in this election.
What that statement says to me is any order that Trump may issue concerning such will be ignored.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Some Trump supporters do indeed fit that description.
> We saw that on Jan 6th.


Who else, other than some alleged supporters of President Trump, would you say fit that description?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The JCS has made it quite clear, they will not interfere in this election.
> What that statement says to me is any order that Trump may issue concerning such will be ignored.


The election is over. There is nothing about it to interfere with.

Matters of national security is a different story though.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Some Trump supporters do indeed fit that description.
> We saw that on Jan 6th.


.

I think you are really stretching things to try and make a point.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

A one minute video.

https://www.simonparkes.org/post/trump-doesn-t-intend-to-leave-office


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> A one minute video.
> 
> https://www.simonparkes.org/post/trump-doesn-t-intend-to-leave-office


I don't know about the title, but that was a very succinct and accurate video!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> A one minute video.
> 
> https://www.simonparkes.org/post/trump-doesn-t-intend-to-leave-office


That's it in a nutshell.
Great recap of what a growing number of us think/know is exactly what happened.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The JCS has made it quite clear, they will not interfere in this election.
> What that statement says to me is any order that Trump may issue concerning such will be ignored.


Then they should have their resignation papers on hand.
He is their commander. They do not have authority to ignore a constitutional order.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well.. the next few days should be interesting. 

As will the next few years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Then they should have their resignation papers on hand.
> He is their commander. They do not have authority to ignore a constitutional order.


Ok, I'll play your game.
Trump has about 48 hours left as of this moment.
Let's say he gives "the order" now.
It will take time to mobilize the troops, get their various missions assigned.
This can be milked for several days, until Trump is no longer CIC.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> A one minute video.
> 
> https://www.simonparkes.org/post/trump-doesn-t-intend-to-leave-office


An awful lot of people at an awful lot of forums have been putting the pieces together all this time.

We can (and have) take each piece of that short video and make a case for it.

The naysayers continue to spew...it's all a coincidence.

Coincidence by bum.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ok, I'll play your game.
> Trump has about 48 hours left as of this moment.
> Let's say he gives "the order" now.
> It will take time to mobilize the troops, get their various missions assigned.
> This can be milked for several days, until Trump is no longer CIC.


Speaking of conspiracy theories: Unrelated (probably) but I once read a theory that General George S. Patton was murdered (or at the very least allowed to unnecessarily die) around the time of his car accident. As a student of the man, what is your take on that?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes well we’ll all know in 48 hours.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

chances of an influx of self-inflicted lead poisoning increase in 48 hrs? on one side or the other...... some have vested 4 years into the belief.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Speaking of conspiracy theories: Unrelated (probably) but I once read a theory that General George S. Patton was murdered (or at the very least allowed to unnecessarily die) around the time of his car accident. As a student of the man, what is your take on that?


A car accident, from the accounts I have read.
It would make no sense to murder him as he was no longer in command of any troops at that time.
His orders had been cut sending him back to the US, he was on a farewell tour of the units he did command during the war.

And you no doubt realize by now I am not a big conspiracy theorist.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> chances of an influx of self-inflicted lead poisoning increase in 48 hrs? on one side or the other...... some have vested 4 years into the belief.


Maybe Trump will have a car accident on the way out of town.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A car accident, from the accounts I have read.
> It would make no sense to murder him as he was no longer in command of any troops at that time.
> His orders had been cut sending him back to the US, he was on a farewell tour of the units he did command during the war.
> 
> And you no doubt realize by now I am not a big conspiracy theorist.:tango_face_smile:


The theory I read was that he was talking a lot about how Russia was the real enemy that needed to be vanquished while they still could be, and they (the ever ubiquitous "they") wanted him silenced as he was not one to shut up when told. I thought it interesting. And, yep, I do realize you don't like conspiracy theories, which somewhat puzzles me as the .gov forced you into a "pick up the soap" situation some 50ish years ago. Me, I see boogie-men under beds I have not even bought yet! :vs_laugh:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AP is reporting that the FBI is vetting all 25,000 NG troops, fearing an “insider attack.”
I’m on my phone at lunchtime and can not supply a link.
AP and Western Journal have it featured.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> The theory I read was that he was talking a lot about how Russia was the real enemy that needed to be vanquished while they still could be, and they (the ever ubiquitous "they") wanted him silenced as he was not one to shut up when told. I thought it interesting. And, yep, I do realize you don't like conspiracy theories, which somewhat puzzles me as the .gov forced you into a "pick up the soap" situation some 50ish years ago. Me, I see boogie-men under beds I have not even bought yet! :vs_laugh:


Actually, our cause in Vietnam was just, it can be measured by the sheer numbers of refugees after April 1975.
But just like everything else in life politicians will screw up anything they meddle with.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> AP is reporting that the FBI is vetting all 25,000 NG troops, fearing an "insider attack."
> I'm on my phone at lunchtime and can not supply a link.
> AP and Western Journal have it featured.


I listened to an FBI guy this morning saying...there is no way the FBI can vet all these folks in the amount of time needed. 
They can tell if you have been arrested in the past and if you are on some government watch list.
He said there is no way to check what you have said on social media platforms, who you follow, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, our cause in Vietnam was just, it can be measured by the sheer numbers of refugees after April 1975.
> But just like everything else in life politicians will screw up anything they meddle with.


Not trying to be a thorn in your side but since we're here.....:devil::vs_peace:

Let's keep the politics out of it then.

How can you in one breath say we have no reason to be in other countries fighting wars but in another breath say this war was just?

I bet there a lot of people around the world who would love to see some fatigue green with an American flag patch on it....saving them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I listened to an FBI guy this morning saying...there is no way the FBI can vet all these folks in the amount of time needed.
> They can tell if you have been arrested in the past and if you are on some government watch list.
> He said there is no way to check what you have said on social media platforms, who you follow, etc, etc, etc.


Probably a government distraction. To either keep people from excessive worry, or more likely to get people in line with the loss of liberty and freedom about to come down. Biden will say it's to keep everyone safe, and the sheep will buy into it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Why is it always DEMOCRATS that don't trust our military?

Anyone remember this?



> U.S. Marines waiting for Defense Secretary Leon Panetta to speak at Camp Leatherneck in Afghanistan Wednesday were ordered to leave the room and place their weapons outside.
> 
> The request, relayed by Sgt. Maj. Brandon Hall, was unusual because it's not customary to disarm for a defense secretary visit, but the Marines did as they were told. About two dozen unarmed Afghan soldiers also were in attendance.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Democraps are used to lying, stealing, and back stabbing so they just naturally assume that everyone else is the same. Hence they don’t trust the soldiers to be armed in their presence.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A car accident, from the accounts I have read.
> It would make no sense to murder him as he was no longer in command of any troops at that time.
> His orders had been cut sending him back to the US, he was on a farewell tour of the units he did command during the war.
> 
> And you no doubt realize by now I am not a big conspiracy theorist.:tango_face_smile:


I did some searching. This is the article I had read. American Thinker for what it is worth: 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2012/11/the_mysterious_death_of_gen_george_s_patton.html


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Little more than a fender bender but....

The article does raise some questions.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Australia remembers what the left has said... 
https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6223735578001


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Australia remembers what the left has said...
> https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6223735578001


I'll be using that in the podcast.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I did some searching. This is the article I had read. American Thinker for what it is worth:
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2012/11/the_mysterious_death_of_gen_george_s_patton.html


I'm at work, let me get home to my library.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'll be using that in the podcast.


Well you better give Steve a shout out. BTW, it's pronounced S, T, E, V, E. (Inside joke for all of ya on the outside)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'll be using that in the podcast.


You might consider using this one also. I found it quite enlightening. :vs_laugh:

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/b...tch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> You might consider using this one also. I found it quite enlightening. :vs_laugh:
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/b...tch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter


On that same note, many of us feel the exodus from blue states to red states is intentional. We all know that....when these liberals move to a state that has far fewer regulations and far fewer taxes, the still tend to vote the way they did from wherever they came from.

They voted these imbeciles into office, who in turn make their liberal shangri-la a hell-hole, then they leave because they don't like what they voted for.

Then, they vote to make the new and better place as much like the old place as they can.

Rinse and repeat.

If I was a liberal in charge of the plan, I'd want my followers to disperse to as many places as possible.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I heard that there is a POSSIBILITY of a media / tech blackout around this time in the movie... I'm not sure about some of this stuff, but the fact remains, I have been shown some stuff over a year ago in writing and on the phone, that finally came to pass. I find it interesting that you can show me the future in any form.
just saying it could still turn out to be prophetic.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I heard that there is a POSSIBILITY of a media / tech blackout around this time in the movie... I'm not sure about some of this stuff, but the fact remains, I have been shown some stuff over a year ago in writing and on the phone, that finally came to pass. I find it interesting that you can show me the future in any form.
> just saying it could still turn out to be prophetic.


You're starting to sound like a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If what many of us think "should" happen, does happen...those making it happen would be foolish not to have a media/communications blackout during the event.

Come back on when the indictments have been served, along with the counts of treason or whatever the charges are.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> If what many of us think "should" happen, does happen...those making it happen would be foolish not to have a media/communications blackout during the event.
> 
> Come back on when the indictments have been served, along with the counts of treason or whatever the charges are.


That's mighty keen thinking you got there. If the lights do go out, do you think it will be at the very end of the movie when the credits are rolling?


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

guys, I don't know how to lean on this one. But I will say I am more than ready for the credits to ROLL!
I am not a conspiracy theorist per se, but I have seen some things in my life that at the time could
not be explained with reason or logic... I have seen some stuff that while it made sense it turned 
out to be bunk. I have also seen some out right sh t that turned out to be true. As I have said before, I am listening for the fat lady.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's got to be at the start of the movie when they introduce the stars and the director/producer....lol.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm trying to think if there has been a bigger deal in my 65 years. I don't think so. Even the Kennedy assassination....yeah, big deal but I'm not sure it was this big.

Or, on the other side of the coin...we are all full of it and the dems are just trying to create a narrative.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

What's up with these shipping containers?

https://www.naturalnews.com/2021-01-18-situation-update-jan-18-2021-trump-pathways-to-victory.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Not trying to be a thorn in your side but since we're here.....:devil::vs_peace:
> 
> Let's keep the politics out of it then.
> 
> ...


You are entirely correct. I should have said our cause was honorable.
The last just war this country fought was WWII, which was good versus evil for the control of the entire world.
Korea was self defense, we were attacked first. Although a case could be made as to why we were there to begin with.
Vietnam was fought to help an ally to keep their freedom from actual communist aggression.
Panama in 1989 could have been handled diplomatically, but Bush the Elder had a hard on for Noriega, and invaded.
Grenada scant months later was a hostage rescue.
Gulf War I in 1991 was a noble cause, a wide coalition of nations repelled an invasion of a neutral country by one of the largest armies in the world.
Afghanistan, beginning in October 2001 was allegedly to hunt down 9/11 terrorists, although all of them were Saudi's.
Iraq was started on either a lie or misinformation, whichever you personally subscribe to. But when no WMD's were ever found we still stayed on for many years. Still there in fact.

Having personally been shot at, I naturally am leery to send our young men and women into combat unless the reasons are sound.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> I'm trying to think if there has been a bigger deal in my 65 years. I don't think so. Even the Kennedy assassination....yeah, big deal but I'm not sure it was this big.
> 
> Or, on the other side of the coin...we are all full of it and the dems are just trying to create a narrative.


On the other hand...9/11 was pretty big.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> On the other hand...9/11 was pretty big.


As awful as 9/11 was, this is worse in so many ways.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> On the other hand...9/11 was pretty big.


Some folks think it was a false flag.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Annie said:


> As awful as 9/11 was, this is worse in so many ways.


This is magnitudes worse than 911 when you consider the bio weapon that has killed people worldwide.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> As awful as 9/11 was, this is worse in so many ways.


At least with 9/11, we all were initially under the impression a foreign enemy was doing the damage.

With this, it's a domestic enemy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> At least with 9/11, we all were initially under the impression a foreign enemy was doing the damage.
> 
> With this, it's a domestic enemy.


Along with external influence.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

uhh, tomorrow is the reverse of 9/11 tomorrows date is 1/19 symbolism?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Bigfoot63 said:


> uhh, tomorrow is the reverse of 9/11 tomorrows date is 1/19 symbolism?


Pretty big day historically...

379 Theodosius installed as co-emperor of the Eastern Roman Empire
973 Pope Benedictus VI elected
1419 French city of Rouen surrenders to Henry V in Hundred Years' War
1493 France cedes Roussillon & Cerdagne to Spain by treaty of Barcelona
1511 Italian city Mirandola surrenders to the French
1520 Sten Sture the Younger, Regent of Sweden, is mortally wounded at the Battle of Bogesund
1547 Henry Howard, Earl of Surrey, is executed in the Tower of London for treason
1607 San Agustin Church in Manila is officially completed; the oldest church in the Philippines


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I did some searching. This is the article I had read. American Thinker for what it is worth:
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2012/11/the_mysterious_death_of_gen_george_s_patton.html


Taking a quick look at my bookshelves, I got down Patton's biography by Ladislas Farago "Patton, Ordeal and Truimph", Ivan Obolensky Publisher, 1964, 855 pages.
The chapter "And a Time to Die" gives a detailed account. Patton and some comrades are going on a hunting trip. He has already been removed from command of the Third Army by General Eisenhower because of his repeated statements saying the Americans should rearm the Germans, and together both should fight the Soviets.
As they are going down a country lane at about 30 mph, a big truck is coming the other way at about 15 mph, apparently slowing down to turn into a driveway on the left side of the road. It was 11:48 AM on December 9, 1945. There is "litter of the recent war piled everywhere" according to Farago.
Patton, talking with his companions says "How awful war is! Look at all those derelict vehicles, Hap!"
Reacting automatically, Patton's driver, PFC Horace L. Woodring, also looked away from the road. At that moment, T/5 Robert L. Thompson, the truck driver, signaled that he was turning left into the road to his Quartermaster Corps unit.
Patton's driver turned his attention back to the road. Seeing the truck, he jammed on the brakes and turned sharply, as did the truck driver. It appeared to be a minor accident, and all seemed to be unhurt, except Patton. He was thrown forward, then hurled back, breaking his neck and paralyzing him.
He died in the hospital at 5:50 PM on Dec 21st after a series of embolisms affected his heart and he died of acute heart failure.

Another biographer, Charles Whiting, "Patton's Last Battle", Jove Books, 1987 gives pretty much the same details, and then spends 5 pages discussing murder rumors.
He sums up with a quote from a Fred Ayers of the FBI "Logic as well as investigative findings dictate that this must have been an accident.One does not hit a car carrying the intended victim of assasination with a truck at low speed and from an angle. Nor does one normally choose a second vehicle as a murder weapon. It is uncertain, and it may be the murderer who is killed, not his target. Also, I was told that the driver of the truck in question felt such deep remorse that he later attempted suicide."

Yet, the rumors persist to this day.

The Piper Cub incident mentioned in the American Thinker involved a Spitfire flown by an inexperienced Polish volunteer serving with the RAF, April 21, 1945.
There was also the incident May 3, 1945 when an oxcart coming out of a blind lane almost hit Patton's jeep.

I have studied Patton extensively, and I do not believe his death was anything but a tragic accident.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Taking a quick look at my bookshelves, I got down Patton's biography by Ladislas Farago "Patton, Ordeal and Truimph", Ivan Obolensky Publisher, 1964, 855 pages.
> The chapter "And a Time to Die" gives a detailed account. Patton and some comrades are going on a hunting trip. He has already been removed from command of the Third Army by General Eisenhower because of his repeated statements saying the Americans should rearm the Germans, and together both should fight the Soviets.
> As they are going down a country lane at about 30 mph, a big truck is coming the other way at about 15 mph, apparently slowing down to turn into a driveway on the left side of the road. It was 11:48 AM on December 9, 1945. There is "litter of the recent war piled everywhere" according to Farago.
> Patton, talking with his companions says "How awful war is! Look at all those derelict vehicles, Hap!"
> ...


Thank you for taking time to look into your material on the matter. I guess sometimes we hate to think that great people can be laid low by common circumstances even when we see it repeatedly.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, that's why we have forums....to discuss these things. :vs_coffee:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Thank you for taking time to look into your material on the matter. I guess sometimes we hate to think that great people can be laid low by common circumstances even when we see it repeatedly.


Although the 5th Infantry Division got its start in WWI, it was in WWII that we got the nickname Patton's Red Diamond Devils. Of all the divisions in the 3rd Army, Patton relied on the 4th Armored and 5th Infantry the most.
When I first started going to the reunions I met many WW2 guys, and every one was proud to have served under Patton, "The Old Man."
I read everything thing I can on the General and my beloved 5th Infantry Division.
The guy organizing this year's reunion is trying to get the General's grand daughter to be the keynote speaker at the Saturday night banquet. 
I can't wait.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Watched this a few months ago. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ok, I'll play your game.
> Trump has about 48 hours left as of this moment.
> Let's say he gives "the order" now.
> It will take time to mobilize the troops, get their various missions assigned.
> This can be milked for several days, until Trump is no longer CIC.


It's not my game. It's the thread title.
If he gave "the order" now, he'd have people in place now.
No chance in this world that, *IF all of this ends up being true*, that it hasn't been planned out to the finest detail for months, if not years.
The whole theory is based on the story that existing generals put the plan together, and tapped Trump to run as a last ditch effort before they had to correct things militarily.
It was never thought to be just the fevered dream of an egomaniac.

If it plays out as the theory suggest, there will be no milking. It will happen fast, the military will take over during the interregnum, and they will disclose the true results of the election showing Donald Trump to be the next president of the United States. He will be sworn in, and we proceed as a constitutional republic, but with the corrupt actors behind bars.

"If it plays out", that is...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> It's not my game. It's the thread title.
> If he gave "the order" now, he'd have people in place now.
> No chance in this world that, *IF all of this ends up being true*, that it hasn't been planned out to the finest detail for months, if not years.
> The whole theory is based on the story that existing generals put the plan together, and tapped Trump to run as a last ditch effort before they had to correct things militarily.
> ...


Right now speculation abounds. There is little to nothing the average bloke (I was gonna say Joe but now I would rather not use THAT reference) can do. All we can really do is sit back and watch the show. As with most shows, you rarely know how it's gonna turn out. That is unless the butler did it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Thank you for taking time to look into your material on the matter. I guess sometimes we hate to think that great people can be laid low by common circumstances even when we see it repeatedly.


This is so true. Sometimes people get hit with the unexpected..
Not military, but Michael Schumacher, 7 time formula one world champion, super athlete, falls during a skiing accident. Goes into a medical induced Coma for several years. Just like that..
Every moment is precious. Live it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Not sure what to make of this, but it looks like a conspiracy.
https://l00kinglass.com/springboard


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Right now speculation abounds. There is little to nothing the average bloke (I was gonna say Joe but now I would rather not use THAT reference) can do. All we can really do is sit back and watch the show. As with most shows, you rarely know how it's gonna turn out. That is unless the butler did it.


It's like watching a train wreck in slow motion. You know it's going to end badly but there ain't a damn thing you can do but watch, and that's the shame of all this.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, it’s 7:15 AM and I’m off to work just like any other day.
Any other normal day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All this security and all those troops in Washington is all show for the sheeple. Not one damn thing will happen to Joe or the Ho's precious little heads. The train wreck will begin Thursday starting with a flurry of EO's and a lot of gloating.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Saw a news blurb that Mitch and Schumer are in negotiations to form a deal to somehow share joint leadership in the Senate. Guess old Mitch is gonna sell us down the river and join in with the left. But of course “it’s for the good of the country”. I’m 100% sure it has nothing to do with Mitch’s personal power or enriching his pocketbook.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mitch needs his China shipping deal to make ends meet in retirement.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Remember all the ammo and weapons bans from overseas, well its going to happen again. Just saying


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well we should have had what we needed a long time ago.

Except for myself, local PD had a gun buy-back program some years ago, 50$, no questions asked, so I sold them all. I do not have any of them bad black evil guns any more.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, it's 7:15 AM and I'm off to work just like any other day.
> Any other normal day.


I hope you have a great day, unaffected by any oddity or unplanned activities.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I made a last minute grocery run this morning. Now the car goes back into the garage and will not be coming out for the next few days. Waiting to see how all this craziness plays out.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Saw a news blurb that Mitch and Schumer are in negotiations to form a deal to somehow share joint leadership in the Senate. Guess old Mitch is gonna sell us down the river and join in with the left. But of course "it's for the good of the country". I'm 100% sure it has nothing to do with Mitch's personal power or enriching his pocketbook.


I think Mitch has been selling us down the river for many years. All to protect his career and power.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’ll be surprised if anything happens today or tomorrow. 

All the destruction will take place in the next 2-4 years... a slow death.

I should add, the destruction will probably take place over the next decades as the republicans whimps will stand by and watch or they will screw things up themselves, as normal. You know..that military saying.........................


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I made a last minute grocery run this morning. Now the car goes back into the garage and will not be coming out for the next few days. Waiting to see how all this craziness plays out.


Today I am going to the town dump and the post office, not going anywhere else until next Monday.

I will be keeping away from the big city for sure, bad COVID case rise and left wing nut cases demanding stuff from slow Joe and hoe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Parkes has posted a few things this morning, but no supporting sources.
1. Some Chinese and Russian embassies in the US are under some form of communications block, either protocol or physical, not sure.
2. Military task force doing something off the Cali coast.
3. "Operation Mockingbird" has just been "actioned", (whatever "actioned" means is anyone's guess)

He claims that somebody gave the "go" today.
We'll see...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Daily Wire reports that Trump wanted a farewell parade complete with marching band, 21 gun salute, red carpet and more.
Pentagon said no.
So much for the military top brass snapping to attention, saluting, and saying Sir, Yes Sir.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Parkes has posted a few things this morning, but no supporting sources.
> 1. Some Chinese and Russian embassies in the US are under some form of communications block, either protocol or physical, not sure.
> 2. Military task force doing something off the Cali coast.
> 3. "Operation Mockingbird" has just been "actioned", (whatever "actioned" means is anyone's guess)
> ...


From Wikipedia:

Operation Mockingbird*is an alleged large-scale program of the*United States Central Intelligence Agency*(CIA) that began in the early years of the*Cold War*and attempted to manipulate news media for propaganda purposes.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Operation Mockingbird*is an alleged large-scale program of the*United States Central Intelligence Agency*(CIA) that began in the early years of the*Cold War*and attempted to manipulate news media for propaganda purposes.


Yeah, I'm familiar with what it is. What I'm struggling with is how it can be "actioned".
There's a video on YT somewhere showing dozens upon dozens of news reporters reciting, verbatim, the exact same story. Not just big organizations. It filters down to local stations even.
It's a bit unnerving.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Daily Wire reports that Trump wanted a farewell parade complete with marching band, 21 gun salute, red carpet and more.
> Pentagon said no.
> So much for the military top brass snapping to attention, saluting, and saying Sir, Yes Sir.


Of course the Pentagon said no. Why would they give him a farewell parade if he is staying in office?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Of course the Pentagon said no. Why would they give him a farewell parade if he is staying if office?


:vs_laugh:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Parkes has posted a few things this morning, but no supporting sources.
> 1. Some Chinese and Russian embassies in the US are under some form of communications block, either protocol or physical, not sure.
> 2. Military task force doing something off the Cali coast.
> 3. "Operation Mockingbird" has just been "actioned", (whatever "actioned" means is anyone's guess)
> ...


I thought he was in AZ helping sex trafficking victims today........ That must have been pushed back too...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Yeah, I'm familiar with what it is. What I'm struggling with is how it can be "actioned".
> There's a video on YT somewhere showing dozens upon dozens of news reporters reciting, verbatim, the exact same story. Not just big organizations. It filters down to local stations even.
> It's a bit unnerving.


Yeah I've seen that video. Their scripts courtesy of their masters at the DNC.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Watching Trump give his farewell address. It's all over boys.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

According to SP, MA, and the others, we were going to be at full war with China, missiles flying, no comms, EBS, no power, martial law, 100000 globalists imprisoned worldwide, tanks, check points, hell, maybe even the Loch Ness Monster thrown in for good measure.

Yet the sun will come up tomorrow, yes there will be an accelerated erosion of our Great Nation and our God given rights and liberties, and life will go on. We will continue prepping for whatever will come. 

We still need to fight, because I don't want my yet-to-be-born grandchildren to be worse off than they already will be.

God Bless America!

Thank you President Donald John Trump! Thank you.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Watching Trump give his farewell address. It's all over boys.


I'll admit, I have not been watching this drama unfold. Yeah, I like Trump, but sometimes you want to read something other than the governmental childs' play.

I'm unsure on how this will end. Does this mean that Biden gets a chance to fill Trump's shoes?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Now what?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Now what?


Now someone forms the MAGA party and as a result splits the vote with republicans for the next 20 years ensuring Democrat domination.
We will shoot our selves in the ass to make us feel vindicated.

Trust me. Just watch.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now someone forms the MAGA party and as a result splits the vote with republicans for the next 20 years ensuring Democrat domination.
> We will shoot our selves in the ass to make us feel vindicated.
> 
> Trust me. Just watch.


You would rather keep doing the same thing and expecting different results?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now someone forms the MAGA party and as a result splits the vote with republicans for the next 20 years ensuring Democrat domination.
> We will shoot our selves in the ass to make us feel vindicated.
> 
> Trust me. Just watch.


the patriot party.

yeah. I agree that it might divide the republican party.. but the republican party is dead anyway. And the republican elites have been shooting their feet of for decades.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Now what?


Secession.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I thought he was in AZ helping sex trafficking victims today........ That must have been pushed back too...


I thought they brought him in as a consultant and advisor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> the patriot party.
> 
> yeah. I agree that it might divide the republican party.. but the republican party is dead anyway. And the republican elites have been shooting their feet of for decades.


Just go ahead and vote Democrat.
The end result will be the same.

We need to rebuild the Republican Party thru the primaries, trying to get the most conservative candidate on the ballot.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just go ahead and vote Democrat.
> The end result will be the same.
> 
> We need to rebuild the Republican Party thru the primaries, trying to get the most conservative candidate on the ballot.


You are right on the money.
The two major parties have all the money and power and even though people talk bad about them, they also have the confidence of the public.

The RINOs have to be primaried out of office, but the RINOs have the backing of the Republican party and they have the money to beat those who are truly committed to the Constitution.

Where does that leave us. We know.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mitch McConnell has 6 more years.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> they also have the confidence of the public.


I'd argue on that one.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

With the now entrenched election fraud, no serious competitor will ever win a challenge against the establishment candidate. It’s done!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Since we are on conspiracies, what is this stuff about Trump , military etc and him back in office March 3/4? 3 people today at various stores said this.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Someone remind me what the Republicans did about all the social media censoring?

Yeah, I'm sure that will be a re-election rallying cry.

Why is it when the R's lose, they are always most vocal about what they are going to do....if they only had the power.

Sick of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, now that DJT has made his farewell speech, I hope this make it clear just what those nut-job sites are worth. Nothing. You'd think they'd lose all followers after all the crap they spewed, but they won't. People will forget about all the erroneous theories and wait with bated breath for the next bag of garbage.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> With the now entrenched election fraud, no serious competitor will ever win a challenge against the establishment candidate. It's done!


The only way a person with an R behind their name ever wins the Presidency again is if they have been completely vetted by everyone really in control.

They will never allow another "Trump-like" person to be "elected" again.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Oh, now that DJT has made his farewell speech, I hope this make it clear just what those nut-job sites are worth. Nothing. You'd think they'd lose all followers after all the crap they spewed, but they won't. People will forget about all the erroneous theories and wait with bated breath for the next bag of garbage.


BUT, BUT, WAIT! You mean that patriotic mystic lady on Jim's video lied to me? Trump wasn't actually playing 3 dimensional chess? The miltary didn't actually arrest all the traitors and fly them to gitmo? No military tribunals?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> I'd argue on that one.


They must have the confidence of the public. The Libertarian Party and the Constitution Party are better choices (The Constitution Party is my personal choice) yet they make no headway. Ergo, the public has confidence in the two major parties.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> The only way a person with an R behind their name ever wins the Presidency again is if they have been completely vetted by everyone really in control.
> 
> They will never allow another "Trump-like" person to be "elected" again.


They have to keep that charade going...a D wins...and R wins.

It keeps the sheep entertained and content.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> BUT, BUT, WAIT! You mean that patriotic mystic lady on Jim's video lied to me? Trump wasn't actually playing 3 dimensional chess? The miltary didn't actually arrest all the traitors and fly them to gitmo? No military tribunals?


At this point, the only thing I do believe is that Epstein didn't kill himself.

Speaking of Jim, I notice he hasn't been around in a while. I can understand. He bought into the BS to the point that he saw himself as the authority and took offence when someone didn't see things his way. I'd cancel my internet connection had I bought into all the BS like that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> The only way a person with an R behind their name ever wins the Presidency again is if they have been completely vetted by everyone really in control.
> 
> They will never allow another "Trump-like" person to be "elected" again.


Yup. What are the chances for another independently wealthy person with a insatiable desire for punishment will come along and fight the System?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> At this point, the only thing I do believe is that Epstein didn't kill himself.
> 
> Speaking of Jim, I notice he hasn't been around in a while. I can understand. He bought into the BS to the point that he saw himself as the authority and took offence when someone didn't see things his way. I'd cancel my internet connection had I bought into all the BS like that.


People wanted something to believe in.

People have a very hard time coming to grips with watching the downfall of their country....right before their very eyes.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Robie said:


> People wanted something to believe in.
> 
> People have a very hard time coming to grips with watching the downfall of their country....right before their very eyes.


I think we are one of the only country which has the means to fight back. And, when I read about the Athens Battle, it made me see there were (maybe still are) people willing to go after wrong doers , regardless of the repercussions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> People wanted something to believe in.
> 
> People have a very hard time coming to grips with watching the downfall of their country....right before their very eyes.


True, but sticking to reality is better and healthier. Right now, there are a lot of disillusioned people who are feeling very dejected. I don't blame them, I blame the peddlers or garbage.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I think we are one of the only country which has the means to fight back. And, when I read about the Athens Battle, it made me see there were (maybe still are) people willing to go after wrong doers , regardless of the repercussions.


The Turner diaries solution.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Opposition requires a leader. Right now there is no viable opposition leader. Even if one appeared, there is almost no way to communicate with big tech censorship in play. And that is by design!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yup. What are the chances for another independently wealthy person with a insatiable desire for punishment will come along and fight the System?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The Turner diaries solution.


That is a serious book. Apparently a guide book and many in the last week feel it was used as guidance for the attack on the capital too..
The media is actually saying this is what the White Supremacists used for the actual capital carnage. They are sending a message that is just plain wrong. Saying the people that hit the Capital are White Supremacists and Trump is part of it.. I am not a well read person, but, after seeing a few articles out there after searching this book, it amazes me how the media is given a pass when this kind of misinformation without facts can cause some issues down the line.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Well folks, this concludes the conspiracy theorists thread. It had a good run but it’s time to talk about other things now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Biden has been out of his basement. The Ho has resigned from the Senate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Biden has been out of his basement. The Ho has resigned from the Senate.


OK, this is why editing a post is bad form. It makes people look like they are responding to nothing.

This is the link that was in KUSA's thread before the editing:

https://8kun.top/qresearch/res/12602708.html#12602774


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> OK, this is why editing a post is bad form. It makes people look like they are responding to nothing.
> 
> This is the link that was in KUSA's thread before the editing:
> 
> https://8kun.top/qresearch/res/12602708.html#12602774


I am not clicking on that link. His post is in the email notification. I dont want Uncle Sammys reeducation group coming after me due to that link going through my VPN in romania to here.
Please inject sarcasm...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I am not clicking on that link. His post is in the email notification. I dont want Uncle Sammys reeducation group coming after me due to that link going through my VPN in romania to here.
> Please inject sarcasm...


That's OK. I just didn't want people thinking I am some homeless man mumbling to himself.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> OK, this is why editing a post is bad form. It makes people look like they are responding to nothing.
> 
> This is the link that was in KUSA's thread before the editing:
> 
> https://8kun.top/qresearch/res/12602708.html#12602774


Thanks for re-instating that. It was worth the read.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I am not clicking on that link. His post is in the email notification. I dont want Uncle Sammys reeducation group coming after me due to that link going through my VPN in romania to here.
> Please inject sarcasm...


Too late, you're here. That in itself is enough to get you sent to the camps. Plus they can see who you've voted for.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> That's OK. I just didn't want people thinking I am some homeless man mumbling to himself.


Wait! You mean you're not???


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> That's OK. I just didn't want people thinking I am some homeless man mumbling to himself.


We all mumble to oursleves, its when you answer your mumbles, you may have issues...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> We all mumble to oursleves, its when you answer your mumbles, you may have issues...


Answering is OK, it's when you go to arguing with yourself the "people" throw a net over you and take you to Happy Acres. :vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> OK, this is why editing a post is bad form. It makes people look like they are responding to nothing.
> 
> This is the link that was in KUSA's thread before the editing:
> 
> https://8kun.top/qresearch/res/12602708.html#12602774


How dare you override my edit.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Saw a news blurb that Mitch and Schumer are in negotiations to form a deal to somehow share joint leadership in the Senate. Guess old Mitch is gonna sell us down the river and join in with the left. But of course "it's for the good of the country". I'm 100% sure it has nothing to do with Mitch's personal power or enriching his pocketbook.


"gonna sell us down the river"? Hell, the Turtle sold us down the river a long long time ago! He IS the Swamp!!!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just go ahead and vote Democrat.
> The end result will be the same.
> 
> We need to rebuild the Republican Party thru the primaries, trying to get the most conservative candidate on the ballot.


When you can convince me that my vote will be counted accurately and fairly, I will worry about voting Republican again.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> We all mumble to oursleves, its when you answer your mumbles, you may have issues...


Shit. I have issues. :vs_wave:


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> When you can convince me that my vote will be counted accurately and fairly, I will worry about voting Republican again.


That is what they hope. Enough of us will say to hell with voting, and they never lose another election. My faith in the process is at an all time low, but I will still vote every chance I can get. If it's a waste of my time its only an hour every 2 years.

Leave no stone unturned


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

T-Man 1066 said:


> That is what they hope. Enough of us will say to hell with voting, and they never lose another election. My faith in the process is at an all time low, but I will still vote every chance I can get. If it's a waste of my time its only an hour every 2 years.
> 
> Leave no stone unturned


Oh, don't misunderstand me. I am going to vote. I am just unlikely to vote for any deep-dwelling swamp-creatures just because they have an R after their names.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Answering is OK, it's when you go to arguing with yourself the "people" throw a net over you and take you to Happy Acres. :vs_laugh:


Hell! I'm a full blown crazy bastard! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Oh, don't misunderstand me. I am going to vote. I am just unlikely to vote for any deep-dwelling swamp-creatures just because they have an R after their names.


If I recognize the name, very very likely they are not getting my vote. Sumbiches need to realize they represent the voice of the people, not their friggin wallets! The sell out rinos can represent my foot in their hind end! :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Hell! I'm a full blown crazy bastard! :tango_face_grin:


Now that you mention it, you aren't the only crazy bastard around here. Heck, this place is a virtual crazy-house.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Now that you mention it, you aren't the only crazy bastard around here. Heck, this place is a virtual crazy-house.


Nope. I'm not crazy.
I'm certified.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope. I'm not crazy.
> I'm certified.


An Army shrink declared me to be sane. That caused me to question his sanity and competence.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Now that you mention it, you aren't the only crazy bastard around here. Heck, this place is a virtual crazy-house.


One flew East. One flew West. One flew over the Cuckoo's nest!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> When you can convince me that my vote will be counted accurately and fairly, I will worry about voting Republican again.


Now that we know how the game is played, doesn't it just make sense to have 100 million republican ballots in every state in every election from now on?
We play by the rules. Let's start playing by their rules.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Now that we know how the game is played, doesn't it just make sense to have 100 million republican ballots in every state in every election from now on?
> We play by the rules. Let's start playing by their rules.


But you forgot one critical part.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> But you forgot one critical part.
> 
> View attachment 110917


Machines now count the vote.
Machines we now know can be hacked with ease, and nobody bats an eye.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Call me the eternal optimist... but things are looking bleak.

Charlie Ward is claiming to have received a message from somebody who claims to work at a television station.
They claim an FCC rep and two badged agents showed up and told the station manager to prepare to have all of their programming interrupted for 72 hours starting at 8am on Wednesday.
https://drcharlieward.com/mel-k-10-days-of-darkness/
(7:40MM)

Emergency Alert System activation?
More bloviation?

Time makes fools of us all. We'll know soon enough.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Machines now count the vote.
> Machines we now know can be hacked with ease, and nobody bats an eye.


Same thing, machines count the votes. But who has control of the hacking? Can you change that?

Soros has friends in many places.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Call me the eternal optimist... but things are looking bleak.
> 
> Charlie Ward is claiming to have received a message from somebody who claims to work at a television station.
> They claim an FCC rep and two badged agents showed up and told the station manager to prepare to have all of their programming interrupted for 72 hours starting at 8am on Wednesday.
> ...


I take Charlie Ward and Simon Parkes with a box of salt. They need much more than a grain.

But, like you, one can only hope and pray. I do both.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Hope only lets you down and praying didn’t do any good.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I guess we really need to get more involved in society.. City council meetings, just show up.. Mayor town hall meetings? Reps/Senators town halls? Somehow let the little shits know we are paying them to represent us, not the almighty dollar.
And, Damn I wish we could find out where they all get their money and hide it. We know some of these politicians are living way beyond their income...


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Now that we know how the game is played, doesn't it just make sense to have 100 million republican ballots in every state in every election from now on?
> We play by the rules. Let's start playing by their rules.


All of the talking heads would tell you political violence has no direction. But the libs proved them all wrong. Your ballots simply won't be counted next time. Don't spend your energy on a known lost cause


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Hope only lets you down and praying didn't do any good.


When the levee breaks, KUSA, you gotta move....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pretty quiet here today. Everybody in shock?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bet the price of guns and ammo takes another 30% jump today. Not that there is anything left to buy.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Pretty quiet here today. Everybody in shock?


my theory is we are out of theories...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, NG General stated there are 65000 troops deployed in area.
13 NG sent home due to being Vetted white militia members. Hmm NG is a militia.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> my theory is we are out of theories...


Here in Wisconsin we don't have many theories. Now, we have snow and ice by the metric ton. Why? I have no idea. In fact, I have _no theory_...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

kauboy said:


> secession.


tnm.me


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Here in Wisconsin we don't have many theories. Now, we have snow and ice by the metric ton. Why? I have no idea. In fact, I have _no theory_...


It's all that global warming.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Hope only lets you down and praying didn't do any good.


Frankly, you are wrong there. Hope and lot's of prayer have done wonders for me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> tnm.me


I really should renew my membership.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

1 Peter 1:13
Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;

My hope (and faith) is based upon the imminent return of Jesus Christ, not who is in the White House.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Frankly, you are wrong there. Hope and lot's of prayer have done wonders for me.


I'm glad it did. But, it certainly did nothing to change what just happened.

Don't misunderstand me here, I'm not suggesting that we should give up all hope and stop praying. I'm just saying it didn't do chit this go around.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> My hope (and faith) is based upon the imminent return of Jesus Christ, not who is in the White House.


When you say imminent, what timeframe are you referring to?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I'm glad it did. But, it certainly did nothing to change what just happened.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me here, I'm not suggesting that we should give up all hope and stop praying. I'm just saying it didn't do chit this go around.


God reserves the right to alter the decisions of leaders but He doesn't stop us from making our own decisions. Free will and all that.

Still, He really shines when it seems there is no hope.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> God reserves the right to alter the decisions of leaders but He doesn't stop us from making our own decisions. Free will and all that.
> 
> Still, He really shines when it seems there is no hope.


Permission to respond? LOL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> When you say imminent, what timeframe are you referring to?


Uh-Oh. This is where we argue over pre, mid, post trib. Color me outta here! :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Permission to respond? LOL


Denied! Reapply in two weeks.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh hell......



> Still, He really shines when it seems there is no hope.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Oh hell......
> 
> View attachment 110933


What came afterward? I mean after Hitler was brutally defeated. In a day, Israel once again became a nation. Diaspora came to an end.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I understand all that. My point is....when all hope was lost for the 6 million+, there was no shining that I saw.

*In my mind*, it's a little disingenuous to witness million upon millions suffer over the centuries and then claim 2000 years later...."see...I told ya he'd come through".


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

And for the record....

I believe in a higher power.

I just don't believe there is a force keeping track of good and evil on a daily personal level.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> And for the record....
> 
> I believe in a higher power.
> 
> I just don't believe there is a force keeping track of good and evil on a daily personal level.


Interesting. So, a higher power with no plan or purpose? OK.

Stick around; my God has a plan. Meanwhile, our free will is going to continue to make a mess of things.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> I understand all that. My point is....when all hope was lost for the 6 million+, there was no shining that I saw.
> 
> *In my mind*, it's a little disingenuous to witness million upon millions suffer over the centuries and then claim 2000 years later...."see...I told ya he'd come through".


In this world you will have trouble, but be of good cheer, for I have overcome the world.-John 16:33

He didn't say we might have trouble, but will have trouble. Our Lord never promised us happiness in this life, only in the next.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...ile-launcher-s-deployed-outside-washington-dc

More nuttiness.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> In this world you will have trouble, but be of good cheer, for I have overcome the world.-John 16:33
> 
> He didn't say we might have trouble, but will have trouble. Our Lord never promised us happiness in this life, only in the next.


This is one of the areas where I have some problems.

The Gospels weren't written by Mathew, Mark, Luke and John. They were written 200-300 years after these men were alive.

Again, in my mind, that is akin to relying on a message from Martin Luther King, Jr., that had only been passed down verbally and through generational story-telling, which absolutely was the way things were done in days gone by...by lots of people and civilizations. I wonder how his "I've been to the mountaintop" speech would have sounded 200 years later if the original was never recorded in any form and only relying on it being passed down? See my point? My guess is it would not have resembled what he actually said...one bit.

I'm getting myself in trouble here. I can tell.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> This is one of the areas where I have some problems.
> 
> The Gospels weren't written by Mathew, Mark, Luke and John. They were written 200-300 years after these men were alive.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'm thinking you might have bad info...

A quick search on when Luke was written.

Luke, date of, authorship date.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> This is one of the areas where I have some problems.
> 
> The Gospels weren't written by Mathew, Mark, Luke and John. They were written 200-300 years after these men were alive.
> 
> ...


my problem isn't with what was written, who wrote it, or whom inspired it........ it is with whom approved it..


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Robie, no you're not getting yourself in trouble. :tango_face_smile:

In addition to what Denton said, and just for starters.... you have to bare in mind the way Christianity spread. Against all odds, from Jerusalem the very place where it should have been squelched. It wasn't. All the Apostles, save John were martyred for what they believed. People don't die for lies. They weren't the only ones willing to die for the faith. Christians were martyred for the first 300 years after Christ, until Constantine.

You also have to consider the authenticity of the bible. Check out the Dead Sea Scrolls and to what extent their accuracy lines up with what we have today. Check out the prophecies of the Messiah in the OT. Check out the lives of the saints.

More than anything--and it's no "proof" to you, but I gave my life to Christ lock stock and barrel 35 years ago and nothing has been the same since. That's all the preaching I'll do for today.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’m just a simple man.
I believe the Bible is the inerrant word of God.
Everyone is free to believe otherwise if they wish.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I'm glad it did. But, it certainly did nothing to change what just happened.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me here, I'm not suggesting that we should give up all hope and stop praying. I'm just saying it didn't do chit this go around.


I gave up praying as if I'm presenting God with a birthday wish list.
Instead I pray that His will be done.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> my problem isn't with what was written, who wrote it, or whom inspired it........ it is with whom approved it..


Wasn't what is read today pretty much organized and approved by Catholics in charge of things?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> Wasn't what is read today pretty much organized and approved by Catholics in charge of things?


that was my point......


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Conflict I have had many times is the fine line between faith in God's inspired word put to print... and Faith in fallible church (led by fallible men) that approved it.. 

Faith that Church (men with free will) got it 100% correct (in what was included and excluded) is what I lack.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maybe some of you think 'If Christianity came from Catholicism, I don't need it', and I can understand why. But things are more complicated than that. Just as many of us here hate what's become of our country, we still love our country, and the good things that came out of it.It's the same thing with the Catholic faith and Christianity in general. There's a whole lot of bad that came about from it, but we see the greatness that came out of our nation; we also see the greatness of what's come out of the faith.

John 1: [4] In him was life, and the life was the light of men. [5] And the light shineth in darkness, and the darkness did not comprehend it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Wasn't what is read today pretty much organized and approved by Catholics in charge of things?


You mean the inauguration? Yeah, sell outs.

The Judicial Branch, or for that matter,the Pope? They are all sell-outs. Benedict Arnolds. Judases.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> This is one of the areas where I have some problems.
> 
> The Gospels weren't written by Mathew, Mark, Luke and John. They were written 200-300 years after these men were alive.
> 
> ...


You have nature as a testament , that something made it, look at colors for example. They are perfect for sustaining a tranquility for humanity: blue, white, brown, green, they are predictably placed, and permanent. Blue sky, white clouds. Brown earth , green grass. Etc.

So that even the colors are signs, like transparent water is a sign that it is fresh, and life giving. There is nothing random about it, there is design. And, it is a take it or leave proposition. No one has had God appear before them, begging them to change their minds.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

........


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Annie said:


> In this world you will have trouble, but be of good cheer, for I have overcome the world.-John 16:33
> 
> He didn't say we might have trouble, but will have trouble. Our Lord never promised us happiness in this life, only in the next.


We're (Christians specifically) are warned (or promised?) that we'll face persecution in many places in the Bible. Christ was crucified. The Apostles faced numerous trials and abuses. Early Christians were hunted down by the early Muslims. Bible-believing Christians were a tortured by popes. The Russian Christians were massacred by the Bolsheviks. And the Bible clearly states that: "And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake: but he that endureth to the end shall be saved." Matthew 10:22.

Yup. Christians are in for some major tribulation in the coming days. May Christ protect the children and the innocent. May He show us a path that will lead to a place of calm (whether physical or spiritual) amidst the storm.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> May He show us a path that will lead to a place of calm.


I believe (from getting into trouble all by myself) that Christ will always try to discern the proper path. This is offered to every man, without fear or poverty. And truth be told, there were some long, cold motorcycle rides where I wondered if I was ever going to get home.

I did learn one thing. The idea of "the text" or "the sermon" was never to be solely chained to a congregation of Holy Rollers who mandate our course without the mercy of love and true guidance. Consider the tale of a man who was waiting for his dinner companion only to serve the flotsam that appeared at his door. And oddly, I learned a lot of scripture from men who wore leather...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> Oh hell......
> 
> View attachment 110933


It is nothing new. If you read the Bible you will see that God was often punishing the Chosen People. They can be a wicked lot (along with the rest of us) and God will make corrections like any good parent. I can tell you that he has slapped me down off the mountain a time or two. He has not seen fit to put me in a concentration camp, but, frankly, day by day it becomes more plausible.

On the other hand, he also gave me a gun and the cold-hearted ability to use it, so I doubt a concentration camp is in my future. A grisly death, perhaps, but probably not a concentration camp.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> I understand all that. My point is....when all hope was lost for the 6 million+, there was no shining that I saw.
> 
> *In my mind*, it's a little disingenuous to witness million upon millions suffer over the centuries and then claim 2000 years later...."see...I told ya he'd come through".


Well, the Bible also explains that to God, a thousand years is like unto a day, so, maybe He came through pretty timely.....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> And for the record....
> 
> I believe in a higher power.
> 
> I just don't believe there is a force keeping track of good and evil on a daily personal level.


I was going to post things about sparrows and falling, but I have decided to leave the preaching to our venerable Pastor Dwight.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I believe (from getting into trouble all by myself) that Christ will always try to discern the proper path. This is offered to every man, without fear or poverty. And truth be told, there were some long, cold motorcycle rides where I wondered if I was ever going to get home.
> 
> I did learn one thing. The idea of "the text" or "the sermon" was never to be solely chained to a congregation of Holy Rollers who mandate our course without the mercy of love and true guidance. Consider the tale of a man who was waiting for his dinner companion only to serve the flotsam that appeared at his door. And oddly, I learned a lot of scripture from men who wore leather...


I will say this, and I think you and several other members of the board will understand (looking at you, Smitty, Hawgrider) riding on two wheels was one of the best things I ever did for my faith in God.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I will say this, and I think you and several other members of the board will understand (looking at you, Smitty, Hawgrider) riding on two wheels was one of the best things I ever did for my faith in God.


Please tell.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Dr Taylor Marshall pointed out that today is the Feast of St. Sebastian. He was twice martyred.









St Irene went to bury his body, but found him moving. He was still alive. She nursed him back to health.









St Irene became an icon of Catholic charity during Post-Reformation times. Don't you think we need more 'St. Irenes' in the Church today? What with all the bickering that goes on. Perhaps the extent to which religious persecution exists also (unfortunately) measures the amount of infighting and bickering. Because Christians can't afford to argue when the arrows of their real enemies are flying towards them. You know?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Lest ye be thinking this is over... Charlie Ward has a NEW prediction!
Now the ol' Brit says U.S. Marshalls will conduct tribunals in D.C., and Trump will be sworn in as president on March the 4th.
:hopelessness::hopelessness::hopelessness::102:

I'm done with this constant moving of the goalpost. It happens, or it doesn't(most likely doesn't), but I'm done wasting my time listening to people who've been wrong for 3 years.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Lest ye be thinking this is over... Charlie Ward has a NEW prediction!
> Now the ol' Brit says U.S. Marshalls will conduct tribunals in D.C., and Trump will be sworn in as president on March the 4th.
> :hopelessness::hopelessness::hopelessness::102:
> 
> I'm done with this constant moving of the goalpost. It happens, or it doesn't(most likely doesn't), but I'm done wasting my time listening to people who've been wrong for 3 years.


It seems that most of them were in it for the money. Me, I'll just keep on keeping on. I'm just tired of the BS.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, and speaking of conspiracy theories, did anyone notice the "agent" by Biden throughout the movement? Was that his Chinese handler????? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Lest ye be thinking this is over... Charlie Ward has a NEW prediction!
> Now the ol' Brit says U.S. Marshalls will conduct tribunals in D.C., and Trump will be sworn in as president on March the 4th.
> :hopelessness::hopelessness::hopelessness::102:
> 
> I'm done with this constant moving of the goalpost. It happens, or it doesn't(most likely doesn't), but I'm done wasting my time listening to people who've been wrong for 3 years.


I heard this from 3 different people yesterday. I am like what is this March 4th thing you speak of.. Funny, 2 of them were young Black women...Oh, wait, they were working though..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

He did sign EO to stop border wall yesterday...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

He did sign EO to stop border wall yesterday...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> He did sign EO to stop border wall yesterday...


Did you say it twice to make me throw up twice? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Did you say it twice to make me throw up twice? :vs_laugh:


Nope. I accidentally HIT page down, then when reopened it had it filled out and I hit reply gain.
Damn, thats funny


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Lest ye be thinking this is over... Charlie Ward has a NEW prediction!
> Now the ol' Brit says U.S. Marshalls will conduct tribunals in D.C., and Trump will be sworn in as president on March the 4th.
> :hopelessness::hopelessness::hopelessness::102:
> 
> I'm done with this constant moving of the goalpost. It happens, or it doesn't(most likely doesn't), but I'm done wasting my time listening to people who've been wrong for 3 years.


I'm exhausted earnestly following and tracking the "next" redemption of our Republic by prosecuting the traitors. I am still ready and watching as always, but having to take a step back, for my own sannity and health. I will re-evaluate in 90 days.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I'm exhausted earnestly following and tracking the "next" redemption of our Republic by prosecuting the traitors. I am still ready and watching as always, but having to take a step back, for my own sannity and health. I will re-evaluate in 90 days.


I am thinking 90 days as well. My inclination is the wheels will come off sooner or later, more then likely sooner, but n 90 days we should have a good idea on how hard they are going to push the agenda. I know where my line is so for now, I wait and watch.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Steve40th said:


> Nope. I accidently shit


Man I hate when that happens....never trust a fart after you turn 40...


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

The Tourist said:


> I believe (from getting into trouble all by myself) that Christ will always try to discern the proper path. This is offered to every man, without fear or poverty. And truth be told, there were some long, cold motorcycle rides where I wondered if I was ever going to get home.
> 
> I did learn one thing. The idea of "the text" or "the sermon" was never to be solely chained to a congregation of Holy Rollers who mandate our course without the mercy of love and true guidance. Consider the tale of a man who was waiting for his dinner companion only to serve the flotsam that appeared at his door. And oddly, I learned a lot of scripture from men who wore leather...


I think I agree. I let the Bible coupled with the Holy Spirit lead me to truth and "green pastures." I don't currently belong to any denominational church for most of them have found cozy hiding places in the shadows. Gone are the days that the Christian church took part in the political process (like it did during the founding of this nation). Most church leaders don't want to lose their 501c3 tax exemption so they're willing to bow to the IRS. God forbid that the pastors of those mega-churches lose that lucrative income; private jet; giant mansion; and limousine.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This thread reminds me of Charlie Brown, Lucy, and the football. Lucy keeps convincing Charlie that she isn’t gonna yank the football at the last second and Charlie just keeps falling on his ass. How many times are folks gonna fall on their ass before they realize that all these promises of Trump riding in to the rescue is a lot of BS? Yes Trump got screwed. Yes we are gonna get hosed. But all these reports, posts, videos, rumors and projections sighting un-named sources are just bull shit click bait. Our time here would be better spend trying to figure out how we can best weather the coming storm instead of listening to hucksters promising a hail mary pass from the Trumpster.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> This thread reminds me of Charlie Brown, Lucy, and the football. Lucy keeps convincing Charlie that she isn't gonna yank the football at the last second and Charlie just keeps falling on his ass. How many times are folks gonna fall on their ass before they realize that all these promises of Trump riding in to the rescue is a lot of BS? Yes Trump got screwed. Yes we are gonna get hosed. But all these reports, posts, videos, rumors and projections sighting un-named sources are just bull shit click bait. Our time here would be better spend trying to figure out how we can best weather the coming storm instead of listening to hucksters promising a hail mary pass from the Trumpster.


Time to go Peter Griffin on their asses??


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Time to go Peter Griffin on their asses??


Roadhouse!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

And the stories go on.

TRUMP ODE TO THE CORPORATION!
january 20, 2021 the marshall report
D.C. is fenced off and the President is never going back to the White House. But not for reasons you may be thinking.

Fear not, there will be a new capitol built and an end to income taxes paid to the tax collectors of the Corporation that is now in the hands of a new administration. They went to all the trouble to steal a corporation whose assetts are in the process of being seized. Most did not see this coming for they did not even know their nation was a Corporation. But, it is indeed but now, no more are the states subject to it. Please read on to understand the nature of the battle we are in.

Meet the thieves in the light of day. So proudly they claim what is not theirs to take&#8230;or is it?
In 1871 a sedious act was performed by the Government. A coup was made to rewrite the constitution and put WE THE PEOPLE in all capitals, under a new corporate contract transferring the United States of America into the new Corporation of the United States of America which transferred the power of We The People and the constitution over to the new corporation. When they did that, it placed the citizens in the United States as property of the Corporation which was centered in Washington D.C.. This action made Washington D.C. a FOREIGN ENTITY on American soil of sovereign states. It was established through a loan from the Vatican when D.C. was transferred into a city-state, and this corporate entity then ruled over the people. Citizens rights were taken from them in this process. No one realized this.

When they did the broker deal to get the loan from the Vatican, they did so via the Bank of London. At that time, they transferred all the property in D.C. Columbia over to the Corporate entity of D.C. a foreign corporation. (See BACK STORY below in this article).

The forming of this corporation in D.C. is of major importance to understand, for when President Trump signed an executive order in 2018 on Election Interference/Fraud for entities both foreign and domestic, it outlined how assetts would be seized. The President and the people knew and had the proof that a coup transpired out of the Corporation of the United States of America along with other foreign nations and was ignored by the Corporation in D.C.. They continued with their illegal steal, and the military is now in the process of seizing the assets of this foreign country known as THE CORPORATION OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. It appears that President Trump's executive order was actually directed at the Washington D.C. corporate swamp/cabal all along. D.C. is now walled in and filled with military guard.

President Donald J. Trump has moved out permanently for he cannot be president over a Sovereign Nation in a Foreign land, which is what the White House and Capitol are. President Trump was voted in by We The People. Not the Corporation.

After Donald J. Trump exits the White House, D.C. will be locked down because it will not be possible for a foreign ruler to rule over a sovereign country, therefore, the foreign ruler must be locked out. In this case, that would be this new administration.

Amid personal turmoil, libel lawyer Lin Wood goes on the attack for Trump
Now you see what is meant by Lin Wood's shouts that we are in the second revolution.

We are literally watching the reclaiming of the United States of America. What this means for We The People is many things. One of them is no more IRS. Watch and see how this plays out. It is a genius move. God is in charge of this nation and is now leading his elect to restore this great nation called by his name.

BACK STORY:

The City of London (that is the square mile within Greater London) is not technically part of Greater London or England, just as Vatican City is not part of Rome or Italy. Likewise, Washington DC is not part of the United States that it controls. These three entities have one goal and that is to do away with the old world order of sovereign nations and usher in a new global world order under one government rule under the iron fist of the cabal.

These sovereign, corporate entities have their own laws and their own identities.They also have their own flags. Seen below is the flag of Washington DC. Note the three stars, representing the trinity of these three city-states, also known as the Empire of the City. (There is also high esoteric significance to the number 3.)

The government of the United States, Canada and Britain are all subsidiaries of the crown, as is the Federal Reserve in the U.S.. The ruling Monarch in England is also subordinate to the Crown. The global financial and legal system is controlled from the City of London by the Crown.

The square mile making up the center of Greater London is the global seat of power, at least at the visible level.

Washington DC was established as a city-state in 1871 with the passage of the Act of 1871, which officially established the United States as a corporation under the rule of Washington, which itself is subservient to the City of London.

Corporations are run by presidents, which is why we call the person perceived to hold the highest seat of power in the land "the president."

The fact is the president is nothing more than a figurehead for the central bankers and transnational corporations (both of which themselves are controlled by High Ecclesiastic Freemasonry) that really control this country and ultimately call the shots.

Washington DC operates under a system of Roman Law and outside of the limitations established by the U.S. Constitution.The Unholy Trinity of Globalist Control: The Vatican, The City of London & Washington D.C. - (awakeandaware.ca)

Washington D.C. Flag

Vatican Flag

The Papal States are the territories on the East Coast of the former United States under the sovereign direct rule of the pope, from the fall of the United States around the turn of the twentieth century to the present. The Papal States are one of the regional powers of the Chesapeake Bay, controlling the city of Washington, as well as much of the surrounding area. Several towns, baronies, and other holdings outside Washington are also held by the pope, creating an intricate network of holdings which pay tribute directly to the pope.

The Papal States were born out of the former United States, viewed by the modern world as an ancient empire and continent spawning government. Following a violent coup in Washington, the Papal States were established by Chester Hale Fitzgerald, built on the beliefs of a new religion, which would later become Unionism. The Pope claims however that his power originates from the American Empire, which supposedly granted the first pope complete power over the empire via the Donation of Lincoln, a forged American imperial decree. The document has since been used in support of claims of political authority by the papacy. Know your history&#8230;read more here: https://althistory.fandom.com/wiki/Papal_States_(Days_After_Chaos)

Flag of the City of London

So how are these three cities ultimately connected? We must first go back to the Knights Templar and their initial 200-year reign of power. You see this in the flag of the City of London. Read about the flags of all Foreign entities here: https://awakeandaware.ca/the-unholy...he-vatican-the-city-of-london-washington-d-c/

In Conclusion: The Corporation called Washington D.C. is now a foreign entity on American soil of sovereign states. It was established through a loan from the Vatican when D.C. was transferred into a city state and this corporate entity. It is now under seige for interferring with the elections of We The People of the United States along with the Vatican and the other foreign nations who interfered, such as Germany, Italy, China, et al. They are now an enemy of the state and their assets shall be seized. Our miltary has already been taking down the giant as we have witnessed while all eyes were set on the voter fraud.

The word is in a shake down&#8230;.

Italian Government has resigned: https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/w...nt-in-crisis-after-matteo-renzis-party-quits/

Poland Government has resigned: https://www.dw.com/en/poland-jacek-czaputowicz-resignation/a-54633895

Russian Government resigned except Putin: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51120166

300 Italian politicians and police charged along with Italian mafia: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-police-among-300-held-in-historic-mafia-bust

The entire Kuwait Government has resigned: https://news.yahoo.com/kuwaits-government-quits-deepening-political-161447092.html

Dutch government of the Netherlands resigns: https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/15/europe/netherlands-government-resigns-scandal-intl/index.html

German Chancellor Angela Merkel steps down: https://www.wionews.com/world/end-o...l-prepares-to-step-down-after-15-years-357816

Malaysian Government steps down: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-51716474

Baron Benjamin de Rothschild died at 57: https://heavy.com/news/baron-benjamin-de-rothschild-dead-billionaire-dies-suddenly-of-heart-attack/

Estonian Prime ministers fired: https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...-resigns-over-corruption-scandal-in-his-party

Obamagate documents declassed - fully loaded with incriminating facts: https://www.publishedreporter.com/2...documents-may-be-released-as-early-as-friday/

25,000+ National Guard and Military in DC and 10 state capitols guarded and locked down: https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/ins...smen-arriving-washington-dc/story?id=75299202

Washington DC in lockdown and panic: https://www.cbsnews.com/live-updates/joe-biden-inauguration-washington-dc-lockdown/

Who is this attending the inauguration at the Corporation of the United States of No States?

And look at Gaga inside the Apotheosis (raising to the ranks of a God) Capitol Dome. Do you really believe the founding fathers would have authorized the Greek and Roman gods to be painted on the dome of the rotunda? Do you believe they would have Artemis's goddess of freedom on its' dome? Do you think George Washington would have wanted a statue of him posing as Baphomet in the capitol dome raising him to the ranks of a god? ALL ANSWERS ARE NO!
The entire corporate capitol grounds have been laid out by secret societies in the shape of a pentagram that honors the god they follow, that of Baal sacrifices of children. Sad, but so very true. All that is hidden shall be revealed.

THE DUTY TO SECURE AMERICA FIRST NEVER ENDS POMPEO

So be patient and remember what Trump has said, THE BEST IS YET TO COME!

And for those who think this is a bunch of bull crap, to you I quote the famous line from the epic film, Gone With The Wind&#8230;.. "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!"

Why don't the naysayers google antifa.com&#8230;..and see the corporations new website! It takes you to it.

May God speed be with each one of you as this storm blows through, and may each be kept safe in Father God's mighty hands as he performs his work, a marvelous work!

Dianne Marshall

https://themarshallreport.wordpress.com/2021/01/20/trump-ode-to-the-corporation/


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> This thread reminds me of Charlie Brown, Lucy, and the football. Lucy keeps convincing Charlie that she isn't gonna yank the football at the last second and Charlie just keeps falling on his ass. How many times are folks gonna fall on their ass before they realize that all these promises of Trump riding in to the rescue is a lot of BS? Yes Trump got screwed. Yes we are gonna get hosed. But all these reports, posts, videos, rumors and projections sighting un-named sources are just bull shit click bait. Our time here would be better spend trying to figure out how we can best weather the coming storm instead of listening to hucksters promising a hail mary pass from the Trumpster.


Agreed. I gave up on the Q-Anon junk after about a year of being routinely duped. "Next month" this or that is going to happen. "It's all a part of the plan." "We're going to drain the Swamp." "Trump has high level plants in the NSA and the military." Blah, blah, blah, blah and BS.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Who has the Nuclear football launch codes currently??? That is whom the military feels is in charge. Everything else is moot and a waste of brain cells.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

According to cable news (lieing pieces of :vs_poop. The codes were transfered to Biden at 1201 yesterday and Trumps codes were inactivated.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@KUSA, would you kindly give me the reader's digest version of the post above? Thanks, because... What?

It's saying DC, London and the Vatican are actually owned by....whom? A corporation?

The Papal States are in the USA? No, they were in Italy.

I'm think I'm getting a headache trying to wrap my mind around the above.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Annie said:


> @KUSA, would you kindly give me the reader's digest version of the post above? Thanks, because... What?
> 
> It's saying DC, London and the Vatican are actually owned by....whom? A corporation?
> 
> ...


In a nutshell, the conspiracy theories are getting worse when you would think they would quiet down. No need to read the article.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> In a nutshell, the conspiracy theories are getting worse when you would think they would quiet down. No need to read the article.


It's possible that's this kind of stuff is being peddled by the other side, is that what you're saying? Sorry, in all honesty I haven't had time to slog through the entire 50 page thread.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> According to cable news (lieing pieces of :vs_poop. The codes were transfered to Biden at 1201 yesterday and Trumps codes were inactivated.


Let the 2nd Amendment Sanctuary-State laws begin to flow like water...........


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> It's possible that's this kind of stuff is being peddled by the other side, is that what you're saying? Sorry, in all honesty I haven't had time to slog through the entire 50 page thread.


This actually is nothing new. The talk about this has been around for decades. Who really knows the truth of what's going on? Not I.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The problem with the conspiracy theories is that some of them are a bit true. The rest of them are a bunch of BS. It’s easy to get sucked into it and start questioning reality.
I read them with a grain of salt.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

inceptor said:


> This actually is nothing new. The talk about this has been around for decades. Who really knows the truth of what's going on? Not I.


obviously the British Psychic really knows.......


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I hear that Trump is going to come back soon as the 19th President.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Psssst! My dog told me Trump is going to be reinstated next month. (Pass it on)


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Done! Told my dog who passed it on to the other dogs on our walk. The word is out.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I hear that Trump is going to come back soon as the 19th President.


I don't think so.

What I do think is....after some time to rest and relax, get his bearings, bring in some people who are top of things....

He's going to be a force to reckon with.

And I will be supportive of him.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Robie said:


> And I will be supportive of him.


I would buy a big ol' bag of canine treats before you begin your support. Rumor has it that Trump has a very large dog contingent. I read this somewhere, I think on a forum, but I cannot remember where...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Whatever that means.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I would buy a big ol' bag of canine treats before you begin your support. Rumor has it that Trump has a very large dog contingent. I read this somewhere, I think on a forum, but I cannot remember where...


Can you translate that?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> According to cable news (lieing pieces of :vs_poop. The codes were transfered to Biden at 1201 yesterday and Trumps codes were inactivated.


Then Biden sent the codes to China on an unsecured laptop. For any idiot spy listening in ... the preceding sentence is called a JOKE. Libtard!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Can you translate that?


You just caught the back half of the comment. I was writing about Trump and all the dogs he's going to raise with his new hobby. This is not as funny as when you have to explain it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've heard that "corporation" stuff for a long time. That's a strange one for sure.

The part that bugs me is, the guesses about the various world governments folding is actually happening to some extent.
Germany, Italy, a few others... major scandals or resignations right around the same time. @KUSA is right, a little truth sprinkled in really serves to hook people into the rest.

One thing I am looking forward to is a Trump-backed push for another social media platform, hopefully hosted on Trump-backed servers running on Musk-backed power.
Get out of construction and into the 21st century, Donald. We need you, and your resources, on a new front.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, it's been said he doesn't require much sleep...or rest...or relaxation.




> GOOD NEWS! President Trump Is Talking to Allies About Starting a New Pro-American Political Party to Take on Failed GOP and Marxist-Democrats


The Patriot Party​
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ical-party-take-failed-gop-marxist-democrats/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Man I hate when that happens....never trust a fart after you turn 40...


Yep, over 50 and typing without glasses.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess I’ll change my registration to the Patriot party.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Trump is probably the only person that can pull a full on new party. He is so hated by the left and everyone knows he has some serious followers.. 
I personally dont think it will take over the GOP. It will make the DNC stronger, until we are back to a 2 party with DNC vs Patriot.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Reince Priebus was on some talk show last night (Newsmax I think) and was asked about the treatment Trump supporters are getting.
He said....the party is broken up into three buckets right now....the largest being the Trump supporters, and then the true conservatives and some other group I can't think of the name of.
He said they better get their act together if they think they are going to hold on to Trump supporters.

They better get people like McConnelle demoted...he has 6 more years and get Graham the hell out of the way. He thinks he has become the head of the Trump supporters. WRONG...everyone hates your guts.

It will be interesting.

It's all for naught unless we can get the voting taken care of. That starts at the local level.

Dominion needs to be outlawed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I used to say that voting Libertarian was a vote for the Democrats.
At that time, I still held out hope that our two-party system was functional and still worked for us.
After watching the broad daylight theft of a presidential election, and watching most of the GOP go right along with the fraud, I no longer feel this way.

If a new Patriot Party forms, and returns to the roots of true conservatism, I will happily vote for them, and never another Republican.
It might guarantee Democrat control for the next 50 years.
But we now know they can steal any election they want, so my lost vote won't affect the outcome.
At least my conscience will be clear.

@Denton, my most sincere apologies for previously admonishing you for voting Libertarian.
I fully accept and welcome any "I told you so" comments from all who wish to hurl them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> Reince Priebus was on some talk show last night (Newsmax I think) and was asked about the treatment Trump supporters are getting.
> He said....the party is broken up into three buckets right now....the largest being the Trump supporters, and then the true conservatives and some other group I can't think of the name of.
> He said they better get their act together if they think they are going to hold on to Trump supporters.
> 
> ...


Unless there is a dramatic change somehow, voting no longer matters. They will install whoever they choose. This year taught me that. I'm done until proven different.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I used to say that voting Libertarian was a vote for the Democrats.
> At that time, I still held out hope that our two-party system was functional and still worked for us.
> After watching the broad daylight theft of a presidential election, and watching most of the GOP go right along with the fraud, I no longer feel this way.
> 
> ...


Agree but I think the patriot party can win in a shorter amount of time.

And I'm also supporting TNM.me. It's time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I used to say that voting Libertarian was a vote for the Democrats.
> At that time, I still held out hope that our two-party system was functional and still worked for us.
> After watching the broad daylight theft of a presidential election, and watching most of the GOP go right along with the fraud, I no longer feel this way.
> 
> ...


I have never voted Libertarian. That party seems to be like a split-personality chick. Trust me, I've dated a couple such women.

I have voted Constitution Party, though. Problem is, I don't even know if they've won a state seat; I know they've never come close to winning a seat in D.C.

While the Patriot Party sounds like a great idea, the planks of the Republican Party aren't so much the problem as are the slimy bastards who are holding seats in both chambers of Congress. Dick Shelby (Senator, RINO, Alabama) is an example. As I've said before, Dick likes Dick. He lives for Dick. Enriching Dick is all that concerns him. Still, the people of Alabama have sent him back to D.C. time and again. Why? Simple. The problem is always the other folks' politician and not ours. That being the case, I don't know how we can ever clean up Congress.

Now, how can the American voter who is used to voting between two parties be motivated to vote Patriot?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Also, the Patriot Party will have to take over Congress. Otherwise, Dems and Reps will work against a Patriot President.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Also, the Patriot Party will have to take over Congress.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Now, how can the American voter who is used to voting between two parties be motivated to vote Patriot?


The big question here is do you think this country will survive the next 4 years? The goal is to unite the world. The Great Reset.

obummer started it. jo's admin team says they have learned from what they did earlier and will do it better this time. I imagine part of that was because they didn't anticipate her losing. she was supposed to finish us off. This has been in the works since at least 2004. They nearly completed the task only to have it yanked out from under them. Now they can finish the job.

Oh, I almost forgot. Jobless claims have dropped to only 900,000 this week. Down from 925,000 last week. That means that 25,000 have just given up.

https://nypost.com/2021/01/21/us-jobless-claims-900000-filed-as-covid-19-crisis-continues/

I expect this to rise dramatically when jo keeps his promise for a nationwide lock down. If jo doesn't make it that long then the ho will.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The big question here is do you think this country will survive the next 4 years? The goal is to unite the world. The Great Reset.
> 
> obummer started it. jo's admin team says they have learned from what they did earlier and will do it better this time. I imagine part of that was because they didn't anticipate her losing. she was supposed to finish us off. This has been in the works since at least 2004. They nearly completed the task only to have it yanked out from under them. Now they can finish the job.
> 
> ...


You know, I forgot about the Great Reset. There's so much to watch, it is simply overwhelming.

To answer your question, I don't think the nation as we know it will survive. I think we are quickly getting to the point where survival will be defined as individuals, groups and maybe communities.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I used to say that voting Libertarian was a vote for the Democrats.
> At that time, I still held out hope that our two-party system was functional and still worked for us.
> After watching the broad daylight theft of a presidential election, and watching most of the GOP go right along with the fraud, I no longer feel this way.
> 
> ...


I used to feel the same way as you. Why waste my vote on a third party who has no real chance of winning. Now, after having watched the heist of the century. I am rethinking the whole thing. Then again, if the election process remains as corrupt as it is my vote wont count anyways. It would be like me voting for someone other then Putin in Russia. In the end I suspect we have seen the last of anyone who can call himself a Republican as president, let alone a conservative.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If everyone re registers as a Democrat, that would confuse them.
And, it will keep everyone off your back..
Then vote the party you want when you go in


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> You know, I forgot about the Great Reset. There's so much to watch, it is simply overwhelming.
> 
> To answer your question, I don't think the nation as we know it will survive. I think we are quickly getting to the point where survival will be defined as individuals, groups and maybe communities.


The more organizations get some control of the U.S...United Nations, WHO, Paris Climate Accord, etc, etc, etc....the more we can expect them to get involved with keeping We the People in line.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> You know, I forgot about the Great Reset. There's so much to watch, it is simply overwhelming.
> 
> To answer your question, I don't think the nation as we know it will survive. I think we are quickly getting to the point where survival will be defined as individuals, groups and maybe communities.


Exactly.. watch what I'm doing with my right hand.. while my left hand does the tricks (reset). Distractions.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I think this video is worth watching.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't lose hope all you conspiracy nuts out there! They have plan. :vs_bananasplit:

https://www.chron.com/news/article/QAnon-believers-seek-to-adapt-their-extremist-15888820.php


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Don't lose hope all you conspiracy nuts out there! They have plan. :vs_bananasplit:
> 
> https://www.chron.com/news/article/QAnon-believers-seek-to-adapt-their-extremist-15888820.php


I haven't given up hope yet. If nothing does come of the Q stuff, once they start the Marxist's shit, then the SHTF. Gun confiscation may be one trigger event (no pun intended) that gets it going. How many of these folks do you think are willing to turn over their guns to him? I believe they will have a fight on their hands even in Kommiefornia.



> The United States is ranked number one in the world when it comes to gun ownership. *Estimates show that there are anywhere from over 200 million to more than 350 million guns in the U.S.*


https://worldpopulationreview.com/state-rankings/gun-ownership-by-state

We all know the election was stolen. Less than 1/2 of the population voted for the brain dead old fool. He has had brain surgery twice now. How he has survived this long is anybody's guess. Once the ho is in place then it will get more intense. Socialism/Communism will be pushed hard. Do you think many are just going to take it?

Life as we knew it is gone.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I hoped it was real... Much of what was said hasn't materialized.... 

But then I ask myself, Self, why are they keeping the NG in DC til March?

and then they drag me right back in..........


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I don’t believe the Q stuff. It has been too wrong too many times.

Q is probably a democrat that’s just screwing with us and laughing all the while.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I haven't given up hope yet. If nothing does come of the Q stuff, once they start the Marxist's shit, then the SHTF. Gun confiscation may be one trigger event (no pun intended) that gets it going. How many of these folks do you think are willing to turn over their guns to him? I believe they will have a fight on their hands even in Kommiefornia.
> 
> https://worldpopulationreview.com/state-rankings/gun-ownership-by-state
> 
> ...


This will all have to come apart and hit home in real terms before enough people realize it's time. They will back door the guns as much as possible but eventually they will have to come after them. The main triggers as I see it are food supply, economy, power supply, and the guns.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> The main triggers as I see it are food supply, economy, power supply, and the guns.


Well only 3 days in and they're already going after 3 of the 4. Food supply seems safe at the moment.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> Well only 3 days in and they're already going after 3 of the 4. Food supply seems safe at the moment.....


Better check again. 2019 was full of weather disasters that we haven't recovered from.

https://weather.com/news/news/2019-10-08-billion-dollar-weather-disasters-us-2019

Here is an overview of 2020 weather disasters:

https://www.weathernationtv.com/news/2020-billion-dollar-weather-disasters-in-historical-context/

Our food supply is dwindling fast. Remember the Derecho last spring? That took out a number of silo's. A few silo's sort of suffered spontaneous combustion issues.

Across the globe food storage facilities exploded in the UK, Lebanon, NZ and other places.

Kungflu slowed down some farmers and shut down many others. Do a search, you'll find many farmers just plowed under their crops because they couldn't hire people to harvest. Even the MSM reported that many Idaho farmers just dumped their potatoes. Many other farmers had to cull their herds because they were unable to feed the livestock.

One easy way to find out what's going on is a guy called the Ice Age Farmer. He does video's on this and backs up what he tells you with the articles he provides information from. But if you would rather not get your information from him, the info is available online.

Seeds have been in short supply also. So the short answer is we do have food problems.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I hoped it was real... Much of what was said hasn't materialized....
> 
> But then I ask myself, Self, why are they keeping the NG in DC til March?
> 
> and then they drag me right back in..........


Good. Don't give up hope. When all hope is gone, we lose.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> Well only 3 days in and they're already going after 3 of the 4. Food supply seems safe at the moment.....


I even just found a couple of articles from the lefties you may want to read. Both are from this past spring.

https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...y-is-perilously-close-to-a-shortage-ceo-warns

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/politics/what-matters-april-13/index.html


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

So let me get this straight from reading this, all in a nut shell you are going to work so you can pay your employer to pay yourself with the pay you worked for from the employer :vs_laugh: Since small business will be get compensation from the government and the government compensated from your tax dollars.
This country is going to hell in hand basket...
https://komonews.com/news/nation-world/president-biden-signs-executive-order-to-boost-the-federal-minimum-wage


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Good. Don't give up hope. When all hope is gone, we lose.


Ah, but when ones releases one's self from all hope, only then can one spring into action without fear. :glasses:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ah, but when ones releases one's self from all hope, only then can one spring into action without fear. :glasses:


I would think that one would be released from the worrying about the consequences. For what good is springing into action without hope of the outcome?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I would think that one would be released from the worrying about the consequences. For what good is springing into action without hope of the outcome?


Nope isn't required to act. Action is all that is needed. Action occurs when there is no hope of a return to normal. No IRA or cable TV.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Nope isn't required to act. Action is all that is needed. Action occurs when there is no hope of a return to normal. No IRA or cable TV.


I admit I haven't been there, done that. I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I admit I haven't been there, done that. I'll take your word for it.


We haven't been there yet. Not in this country. Yet.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Well only 3 days in and they're already going after 3 of the 4. Food supply seems safe at the moment.....
> ...


I stand corrected. So that makes 4 out of 4.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> We haven't been there yet. Not in this country. Yet.





> All that is necessary for evil to succeed is for good men to do nothing.


Edmund Burke (1729-1797)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And so it begins. Funny but we are being warned by a D.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The left is empowered. They feel like a Rock Star with millions of their fans cheering them on... Unstoppable. Thats how they feel.. 
Joe, is a yes man, as he has never been a leader for 48 years now. Always a follower, on the coat tails of others..


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

inceptor said:


> And so it begins. Funny but we are being warned by a D.


Scary. Not surprising and completely expected, but still scary.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> And so it begins. Funny but we are being warned by a D.


Keep in mind, before leaving office, Trump declared Antifa to be a domestic terrorism organization.
The only reason the D's are hesitant is because of that fact.
If they can have that removed, it's full steam ahead on anyone who opposes "the agenda".


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Things that make you go hmmm,
https://awakeandaware.ca/the-unholy...he-vatican-the-city-of-london-washington-d-c/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I would think that one would be released from the worrying about the consequences. For what good is springing into action without hope of the outcome?


Taking a few bastards with you might just be worth the price of admission.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

More things that make you go hmmmm.

It seems that Chief Justice Roberts will not be presiding over the impeachment of Trump. Not only are they impeaching someone out of office, which is not addressed in the Constitution, they are allowing a senator to preside over the process. Article 1 section 3 clearly states that the chief justice is to preside. It also clearly states that it must be by 2/3 majority vote. What do you want to bet they'll bypass that too?

https://www.theepochtimes.com/sen-l...de-over-trumps-impeachment-trial_3670746.html


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> View attachment 111059


Yes, it seems we now are one.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Elitists running amuck.. CLuster fudge


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If they can ignore my constitution, does that mean I can ignore their laws?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> If they can ignore my constitution, does that mean I can ignore their laws?


Won't matter. They now say the constitution is a "living" document which can be adapted to suit there needs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's going to be a train wreck of epic proportion folks.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> It's going to be a train wreck of epic proportion folks.


Thats very true.. The way they are ignoring Constitution and spending money like there is no tomorrow, we are screwed.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> If they can ignore my constitution, does that mean I can ignore their laws?


That question has been running through my mind more and more these days.


----------

